# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/15 - Hot Town, Summer In The City



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

RAW is in Corpus Christi, TX this week lol. Prepare for the shittiest crowd since Elimination Chamber in 2015. Corpus is gonna die a slow death for three hours of Monday Night RAWWWWWW! Of the big cities here in TX, they are definitely always the least lively of crowds. Always lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> RAW is in Corpus Christi, TX this week lol. Prepare for the shittiest crowd since Elimination Chamber in 2015. Corpus is gonna die a slow death for three hours of Monday Night RAWWWWWW! Of the big cities here in TX, they are definitely always the least lively of crowds. Always lol.


Maybe the name of the city should be changed to "Corpses" Christi then?









Hopefully they're lively for the go-home show. Last couple Raws have been kinda boring tbh, hopefully this week's is tonight. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking forward to The Club. Their doctor schtick was


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

RAW is Trash Smackdown gonna put them outta business.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Do cheaters prosper?


They posted this in the same preview that features Lesnar :heyman6

:brock

Hopefully it's more than just another long Heyman monologue and that's it TBH.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Batman said:


> They posted this in the same preview that features Lesnar :heyman6
> 
> :brock
> 
> Hopefully it's more than just another long Heyman monologue and that's it TBH.


Technically he only cheated in UFC, not WWE.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Technically he only cheated in UFC, not WWE.


TBH, i have already pretty much moved on from it now and am enjoying him being back, even if hardly anyone else is too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW needs to raise their game this week. After a really good debut, the last two, have been average at best. I'd personally rate them below average. If they threepeat in mediocrity, I might soon forego RAW in favor of Smackdown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Why do a show in TX when the PPV is on the east coast? Why not hit up a hotter wrestling town for the go home to Summerslam? Anyways, I've enjoyed the last few Raws so I'd like to see this one keep in tune with those.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Why do a show in TX when the PPV is on the east coast? Why not hit up a hotter wrestling town for the go home to Summerslam? Anyways, I've enjoyed the last few Raws so I'd like to see this one keep in tune with those.


With a WOAT crowd too, no less. Should've done it in Boston or something. Or hell, they could quit being cheap and had it at MSG.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> With a WOAT crowd too, no less. Should've done it in Boston or something. Or hell, they could quit being cheap and had it at MSG.


A Raw from MSG would be nice tbh. Expecting the crowd to be shit this week, which is a shame considering its the supposed big Summerslam go home show.

Mind you, go home shows are few and far between in terms of quality nowadays tbh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Batman said:


> They posted this in the same preview that features Lesnar :heyman6
> 
> :brock
> 
> Hopefully it's more than just another long Heyman monologue and that's it TBH.


:lmao I was just about to address this.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Maybe the name of the city should be changed to "Corpses" Christi then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL if you've ever been to Corpus Christi, you'd definitely think they should change the name to "Corpses Christi!" Dirtiest city in TX and I've seen em all. Basically a slum with a beach, and that ain't saying much because the beach water is nasty. 

If you can't tell I don't care for Corpus. I wish they would've ran San Antonio instead.


----------



## shawnscrewedbret (Aug 15, 2016)

I am personally very offended that they had damned Mick Foley Out There acting like nothing more then a damn..Kids Meal Spokesman
Back In The day Mick Would be Able to take it onto the concrete floor and get hit in the head with the chair and now he is doing a Damned reality show pimping out his own daughter for the camera? Good good im sorry But Mick used to be able to do hard hitting matching and now they just got him up these not even talking about his shocking injury causing style.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

shawnscrewedbret said:


> I am personally very offended that they had damned Mick Foley Out There acting like nothing more then a damn..Kids Meal Spokesman
> Back In The day Mick Would be Able to take it onto the concrete floor and get hit in the head with the chair and now he is doing a Damned reality show pimping out his own daughter for the camera? Good good im sorry But Mick used to be able to do hard hitting matching and now they just got him up these not even talking about his shocking injury causing style.


What in the hell are you talking about?! LOL


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope Raw is worth watching tomorrow. Also, please have Stephanie come out. She so pretty.

But I can already predict what will happen:

1. A 15-20 min promo.
2. R Truth and Goldust playing Pkmn Go.
3. Darren Young trying to get in Titus' tights.
4. Rollins calls out Balor and Balor morphs into the Demon Ranger.
5. Sasha and Charlotte crap.
6. Heyman talking, Brock standing, Orton appears and Cole screaming "Orton's on Raw! Orton's on Raw!"
7. Enzo rambling on about whatever.
8. And New Day being gay.
9. Reigns and Rusev.

And don't forget Nia and Braun's squash matches.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Corpus Christi crowds make Nashville crowds sound like Chicago crowds.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if Seth Rollins will wrestle or just talk trash again. :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corpus Christi needs to bring it. Their notorious lack of passion will make RAW seem worse than it is.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm guessing KO vs. Cass or something like that?


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Another week I'm not watching RAW, or SmackDown for that fact...

Pre-recorded Impact Wrestling seems to be the current hot ticket, though I've already read the next two weeks spoilers.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Atm I'm not bothered about Summerslam. Hopefully we get a good Raw.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Not bothered about much regarding Raw atm.

Will be interesting to see what they have in store for Rollins & Balor. I enjoyed the Rusev & Reigns segments last week, both were in fine form and the US Title feels important again. While I would only care for Lesnar & Orton if Orton comes and an epic fight breaks out.

The rest of the show is just a dud, I'm bored with the Sasha & Charlotte stuff, while as much as I enjoy Jericho & Owens together I can't watch Enzo & Cass, they are cringeworthy.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

I know it's nitpicking, but in the OP it says it's the Raw preview for 8th August rather than 15th.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gonna watch this before the Olympics. Hope this RAW isn't a letdown.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This Lesnar VS Orton thing is so fucking lame that getting up at 5 in the Morning for a piss is more exciting. And smells like it, too.

So fucking tired of feuds being built short term by having both guys just lay out each other as a "surprise", or 15 minutes monologues.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> This Lesnar VS Orton thing is so fucking lame that getting up at 5 in the Morning for a piss is more exciting. And smells like it, too.
> 
> So fucking tired of feuds being built short term by having both guys just lay out each other as a "surprise", or 15 minutes monologues.


When one of the talents in the feud is as worthless as Brock, a "surprise attack" is the best you can get. The guy just isn't on TV enough to make anything interesting. I'm sure the match which will have 15 suplexes and then finishers will be thrilling! 

Meh who am I kidding. It will be a dud like the other recent Brock matches. Loved how Ambrose buried him in the Stone Cold interview.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Interested to see where they go with Rollins and Balor tonight. Don't really need to hear Rollins cut the same promo for the third week in a row though. So hopefully they have something good planned.

Also are the going to unveil the Universal title and new WWE title at some point this week? Or they waiting until Summerslam?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> The guy just isn't on TV enough to make anything interesting.


They literally had blown through all of his appearances they had for the entire year of 2016 after WrestleMania was done.

And now it actually is costing WWE money just to get him to show up for this match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope Sami Zayn will appear and do something tonight. He didn't appear last week and he doesn't have a match at Summerslam at the moment, which is a shame because he just came off a big victory over Kevin Owens at Battleground


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> When one of the talents in the feud is as worthless as Brock, a "surprise attack" is the best you can get. The guy just isn't on TV enough to make anything interesting. I'm sure the match which will have 15 suplexes and then finishers will be thrilling!
> 
> Meh who am I kidding. It will be a dud like the other recent Brock matches. Loved how Ambrose buried him in the Stone Cold interview.


Brock had kickass feuds ten years ago. It's the environment, the headless chicken booking, and the booking quality that has gone down the shitter since then.
Lesnar is more of a name and character than ever. But he doesn't draw because 99% of all WWE sucks.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Excited to see BORK on Raw. Expecting Orton to be on there in some capacity.

Hoping for a good show, since it's the last before Summerslam.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Excited to see BORK on Raw. Expecting Orton to be on there in some capacity.
> 
> Hoping for a good show, since it's the last before Summerslam.


Orton should come down and they should have a big brawl where a shitload of security tries to separate them or something.

Probably just be Heyman talking tho.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

dougfisher_05 said:


> RAW is in Corpus Christi, TX this week lol. Prepare for the shittiest crowd since Elimination Chamber in 2015. Corpus is gonna die a slow death for three hours of Monday Night RAWWWWWW! Of the big cities here in TX, they are definitely always the least lively of crowds. Always lol.


*I still remember the Clash of Champions the NWA/WCW did from Corpus Christi lol, that crowd made what was a really good last half of the card seem like a 3 hour Monday Night Raw with 20 minute promos by The Authority at the beginning and end of every hour.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Interested to see what happens with Rollins and Balor tonight, really looking forward to their match at Summerslam. Also looking forward to more interaction between Jericho/Owens and Enzo & Cass.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Hopefully the go home episode of Raw is a whole lot better than the last 2 weeks of Raw has been, I'll try to remain somewhat optimistic.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:





















*I'm right with ya brother, work is gonna be fun tonight!*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we get Lesnar to run Orton over with some farm machinery for the fuckery :booklel


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Excitement for Raw intensifying...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oof. Corpus Christi is an awful location for WWE shows these days. Wish they would 'break the bank' open once every blue moon and have a Raw at MSG once in awhile. I know MSG is more expensive, but it's not like we're talking about a PPV here. Just a Raw. But nope. fpalm

San Antonio would be better, too. 

:hbk1


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for the Corpus Christi crowd :lmao :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get a better show than we got last week :fingerscrossed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Can we get Lesnar to run Orton over with some farm machinery for the fuckery :booklel


I would enjoy the hell out of this segment. :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Oof. Corpus Christi is an awful location for WWE shows these days.


It is so bad, that even the arena was struck by lighting today :lol






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfPcpFtaqKQ


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Demon King and his supernatural powers fpalm

Not saying Balor's Demon King shit is bad per se but when WWE creative is running it it sure as fuck is gonna be cringeworthy spectacular


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> It is so bad, that even the arena was struck by lighting today :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must of been da Undertaker for a photo of him using a cane getting leaked.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> It is so bad, that even the arena was struck by lighting today :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao God trying to send Vince another message, since the Blizzard apparently didn't get Vince to change anything a couple years back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> It is so bad, that even the arena was struck by lighting today :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll be the only electricity in that arena all day.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Totally forgot Raw was in Corpus Christi fpalm. Usually one of the worst/dead crowds. Going to be a long night lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They could have Austin and Rock come back and announce they are full timers again and the Corpus Christi crowd would probably still be dead. I have zero sympathy for Vince/WWE when it comes to this because they are smarter than we like to think. They know Corpus Christi is a dead crowd, but they still keep booking them for TV shows. 

If they want to book Corpus Christi for House Shows; that's perfectly fine. But TV or PPV seems like a bad decision at this point. Especially for a go-home show to a PPV, and in this case, the second biggest PPV/show of the year. Just dumb.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Seth Rollins' entrance in Corpses Christi






It's gonna be a rough show :trips7


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Summer Rae in the city?
I wish


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They must sell out every time they go there, because why else would they go to Corpus Christi so frequently?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Have to say, Corpus Christi seems like a fitting place for Crossfit Jesus to call out the Demon King. Hell I think the lighting is just part of the ritual.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Why is Becky getting ready when she's not even a Raw superstar?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE GUY said:


> Why is Becky getting ready when she's not even a Raw superstar?


For the same reason she eats her salad with chopsticks...she does what she wants 






But on a serious note, she is probably on a dark match or maybe a segment during commercials like Cena/Styles last week.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> Why is Becky getting ready when she's not even a Raw superstar?


Smackdown people still do dark matches for some reason.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao God trying to send Vince another message, since the Blizzard apparently didn't get Vince to change anything a couple years back


God: "For the love of Christ Vince, stop it"


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The mere fact that they chose Corpus Christi as the Go Home turf for Summerslam, almost convinces me somebody is actively trying to sabotage WWE.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Smackdown people still do dark matches for some reason.


Most likely because they were already booked to appear on these shows before the draft happened.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Becky while getting hair done - "Who am I putting over tonight"?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Give me a Lesnar/Orton, Seth/Balor, Sasha/Charlotte, New Day/Club multi brawl to end the show please.

We need the go-home shows to get his pumped for the PPV and nothing does that better than a multi-man brawl across the arena. I wanna see the freakin' camera shake on its own accord with a raucous crowd, similar to the Nexus/RAW brawl in 2010.


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

RAW needs to end with Randy Orton giving Paul Heyman an RKO just to piss off Bork more.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

There are floor seats available for $6 on Stubhub...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I was going to stay up for this but with the event being in Corpus Christi, I don't think I want to.

It's amazing that a venue is make or break for whether I wan't to watch it or not and not just the talent. How times change.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

AEA said:


> There are floor seats available for $6 on Stubhub...


Are you fucking kidding me :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

EL SHIV said:


> I would enjoy the hell out of this segment. :banderas


Can even do it Jaws style :booklel


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Are you fucking kidding me :lmao


Nope, they are gone now though.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

AEA said:


> Nope, they are gone now though.


That says a lot about Corpus Christi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let el fuckery commence. :evilmatt


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Based off Sami's twitter seems like we'll see him vs Sheamus tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Evening chaps.


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

This is going to be boring innit?


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Based off Sami's twitter seems like we'll see him vs Sheamus tonight.


 Hope they give this 10 minutes, could be a great match if Sami goes stiff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens vs Big Cass match set for tonight.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Smackdown people still do dark matches for some reason.


The split isnt hard to the 15th of September. WWE already said they were honoring all the cards the sold pre draft. The last time SD appears with Raw is Cena working the China tour and then he is supposed to take a Red Eye to Backlash.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Corpus Christi, and still going against the olympics. Hats off to you people who are going to be able to sit through undoubtedly the most boring piece of shit raw in a while.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darren Young & Titus teaming up for a match tonight.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765330912569495553
WWE are so embarrassing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its that time again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Since the ringpostitis doctor segment was well received, rest assured that WWE will run it into the ground.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Totally forgot Raw was in Corpus Christi fpalm. Usually one of the worst/dead crowds. Going to be a long night lol.


:lol I've heard that said about CC before. Let's hope they brought a different crowd in this time or at least got hammered before the show. 

Who am I kidding? It's probably going to be typical CC. :sleep


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> Since the ringpostitis doctor segment was well received, rest assured that WWE will run it into the ground.


One of the funniest things of the year.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

After that doctor skit last week, I'm looking forward to what the Club is up to tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monday Night Mahal! :mark: :fuckyeah


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Neville match set


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns closing last RAW and opening this one

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev will kick-off RAW tonight


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What? You're telling me Raw won't open with Enzo and Cass again?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's go!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully the go home show will be great..... Ahhhh, who am I kidding.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

US title feud being treated as the main event over the actual main event...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"Last week on Monday Night Raw". Da fuck is this? Young and the Restless?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I wish I was cake.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finn should come outin the paint tonight


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm still mad about them wasting that cake lol ok not really but the cake did look good though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I just saw the thread where Brock called out Goldberg? I will check it out later, but before I saw that I was going to say, would anyone be interested in seeing Lesnar vs Kane, after Lesnar kills Orton?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, everybody. Hold your horses. Heath Slater STILL doesn't have an "official contract" with Raw or Smackdown. He might appear tonight! :3


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Idk why but Rollins looks like a jabroni rn :lol :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm gonna make it through RAW tonight...I am not going to fall asleep as I've done in the past two weeks. I'm gonna make it through RAW!!!!!...:stevie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth giving a soliloquy. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Outside segment nice change of pace

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Really cringeworthy opening thing


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth looks good in that shirt


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lana still wearing the dress?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The best part of that promo was Rollins' laugh. Haha!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Did the US champ just get a jobber entrance?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Seth is calling out Balor in a random spot outside under the idea that he would show up.

lol at Lana still having on that dress.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The US champ gets a jobber intro to open the show? Way to make him seem important WWE.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Lana's dress is ridiculous.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why is he calling him Demon Kane


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana still in her fucking wedding dress :lol


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Lana's boobs look bigger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana prefers Rusev's spear. :rusevyes


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Good Lord, this shit is Hulk Hogan and Dungeon of Doom.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

omfg Lana... Rusev so damn lucky!


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

So stupid how they won't ever let anyone look at the camera, I don't see any upside to it at all.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Seth and Balor taking a backseat to the US Title and Reigns :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rusev vs. Cesaro again, YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> lol Lana's dress is ridiculous.


Not enjoying the sight of those tits?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

No Enzo promo opener! :eva2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mick Foley's shirt is dope.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rusevs' pulling a Stone Cold.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

.....It's gonna be a long fucking night.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

How the hell did Rusev marry someone like Lana


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Foley dyed his beard jet black :lmao :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

dear wwe ... you are aware that the athletics are on tonight at the olympics? I mean really guys, you want to open like this against the olympics?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Two different type of openings. I like it.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

5 seconds into Raw and already USA chants :tripsscust


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I know Rusev is kicking off Raw tonight by being in the ring already, but I'm going to pretend it was Seth Rollins that did since he was in that opening outside


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wouldn’t complain if Lana wears that dress every week.

And my God, Corpus Christi is actually making noise.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:clap I have to applaud Mick for getting himself in pretty damn good shape. That's inspirational stuff right there.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Those fucking what chants need to go away.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well some cheesiness but we have a thread through the show with Rollins and we ain't opening with the same damn 15 minute setup promo so hey that's a positive.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Seth and Balor taking a backseat to the US Title and Reigns :lmao


How?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Rusev


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Preach Rusev!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev just pulled an Eddie by lying to Foley


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Rusev has a good point here.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol this city is by far the worst crowd this company visits. So damn bad they ruin the show.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev preaching the truth. Reigns has done nothing to deserve an oppurtunity at his title.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can't spot Micks mouth unless he talks.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Rusev is too good.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Rusev speaking the truth :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fuck... Steph looks like she's gonna bury Rusev.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> How the hell did Rusev marry someone like Lana


Cause Rusev ain't a STUPID AMERICAN PIG.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give the man his damn respect already!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That's probably the warmest Steph has been received in years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph really really really really need to change her music.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Rusev and Foley, I saw this a few weeks ago on NXT with Samoa Joe and Regal.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Rusev just pulled an Eddie by lying to Foley


VIVA LA RAZA!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph will slap Rusev in 1...2...3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph's chance to bury more heels.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Rusev plays his character on the mic perfectly.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Steph gets on my nerves so bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rusev making demands! :mark:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Look who's face this week


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Stephanie turning face.

Sigh.

This is boring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time for comedy reigns :eyeroll


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Great now they are teasing Rusev going to Smackdown.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rusev got to yell at Steph will he get slapped though

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Rusev shooting.... wtf is REALLY going on?!?!?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman with his best pop since he won the title on Raw last year.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Not enjoying the sight of those tits?


As a woman not really lol. I'd much rather look at Roman and Seth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this how they are going to fix the draft? Start having people like Rusev and Cesaro getting pissed off and wanting to go to SD so they will start trading people around.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GIVE RUSEV ALL THE DAMN TITLES ALREADY


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rusev is the man.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sasquatch babies :booklel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm Roman is a joke. Plus he shaved his beard. Garbage again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Well some cheesiness but we have a thread through the show with Rollins and we ain't opening with the same damn 15 minute setup promo so hey that's a positive.


Well I might be very wrong here so...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know what would be a dangerous wrestling drinking game? 

Every time somebody says "Last Week" take a shot. You'll be dead by the half way point.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

This crowd though. unk4


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Roman's promos.

He fucking sucks.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Was the meeting somebody online an insult? the guy is a fucking moron. 

Most people nowadays find people they love online, Not just tinder hookup bullshit.

God i hate this no talent trash


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

You're so lame Roman.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Can they stop having Roman do comedy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman with the jokes.....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

" You greasy pig !" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BAH GAWD!

ROMAN REIGNS IS HERE! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I want Rusev as the first WWE Universal Champion!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> How?


The US Title hasn't opened and closed RAW? Seth being onscreen for a few seconds doesn't change that. The Universal title isn't even being presented as the most important angle. Reigns is _still_ the priority.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK, ROMAN CUT THE HEEL BEARD.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ROMAN REIGNS IS A GREASY PIG!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

No mo #heelbeard .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev is hilarious


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

RUSEV KILLING IT!:rusevyes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev's broken ass English.:mj4


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't boo America, baby girl :roman


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Why don't you go ahead and do the lip thing" :lmao


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Greasy Pig needs to work on his mic work.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

You greasy pig!! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

USA far more over than Roman.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> FUCK, ROMAN CUT THE HEEL BEARD.


Babyface forever :frown2:


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Lana on a pole match?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Giving away summer slam matches on TV? lol gtfo


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So lets give away one of the Summerslam matches tonight? :lol:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So they're gonna fight anyway???? WTF


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck? They really pulling a TNA and giving away a PPV match on TV?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rusev carrying this feud so hard.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why the fuck


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

No stakes like a street fight or no holds barred tonight even though you got a man fighting for his wife's honor? What the heck?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are going to have a non title match a week before the PPV match for the title? So much for the new era. Same old rematch era.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Roman sucked there.

Rusev was gold though. Great opening segment and redeems himself from that wedding angle disaster from last week.

Don't know why they're having Rusev vs Reigns on Raw though. That's stupid. No way the match ends clean though.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

The Samoan as the American hero :ha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> GIVE RUSEV ALL THE DAMN TITLES ALREADY


Preach it.

He deserves to be the Bobby Lashley of the WWE!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Roman is fucking awful, useless, has no talent, awful mic skills. The guy is everything terrible.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy fuck that segment sucked. Thank God for Rusev, otherwise that could have been one of the worst openings to RAW ever.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> Was the meeting somebody online an insult? the guy is a fucking moron.
> 
> Most people nowadays find people they love online, Not just tinder hookup bullshit.
> 
> God i hate this no talent trash


Since Lana is Russian, I think Roman is implying that Russev "bought" her as a mail order bride. Apparently is fairly popular there.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The fuck are they doing giving this match away for free on TV when they're having a title match in six days?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Haven't watched in Raw weeks.

Decided to tune in and I see Greasy Pig oinking his way on the mic.

Ear cancer. 

Good night fellas.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Way to make SS a can't miss show, WWE.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What kind of stipulation is that fpalm

Hopefully the match doesn't happen.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> As a woman not really lol. I'd much rather look at Roman and Seth.



How do you feel about Mick Foley though? I mean just look at him


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> The fuck are they doing giving this match away for free on TV when they're having a title match in six days?


Would have been better as a tag team match


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

YestleMania said:


> This crowd though. unk4


It's Corpus Christi :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rusev was so great there.... and how is he not the face in this setup? He is getting screwed and made fun of constantly.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Watch Rusev beat Roman Reigns tonight so he can defend his wife's honor but Roman gets his win back and the title this Sunday.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

PunkShoot said:


> Was the meeting somebody online an insult? the guy is a fucking moron.
> 
> Most people nowadays find people they love online, Not just tinder hookup bullshit.
> 
> God i hate this no talent trash


He's implying that Lana is a Russian mail order bride... which would be funny if Rusev wasn't from Russia himself.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

"Defending Lana's honor" Oh boy fpalm


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman you SOB, why did you have to cut the beard.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta think this is ends in a cluster.

Then again, this is the same company that gave away Reigns vs. Rollins for free a couple years ago, so who knows.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think the match is to let Rusev stand strong on the last show and then Reigns wins the ittle at SummeSlam.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> Was the meeting somebody online an insult? the guy is a fucking moron.
> 
> Most people nowadays find people they love online, Not just tinder hookup bullshit.
> 
> God i hate this no talent trash


Think about what you're saying, carefully.

Do you really think he writes ALL of his own material? Promos are scripted nowadays. You say what you're given.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"There's no smiling in cardio Noelle". 

Did Mick ever do any cardio?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Roman Self-Awareness still at 0, take some fucking shrooms, those will help you find yourself and also not show up in a drug test.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Do we see the demon tonight? Surely not.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> The fuck are they doing giving this match away for free on TV when they're having a title match in six days?


they could've rolled with the story here and did a non-sanctioned deal or empty arena, falls count anywhere brawl around the arena or something. A very bizarre choice to have no stipulation and this straight-up occur in the squared circle.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They can't be having a full-on match tonight. Creative cannot be that much lacking common sense that they'd give away a SS match on Raw.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> USA far more over than Roman.


Hey, not to be an apologist, but this is Texas. I don't think anything is more over than the USA there.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> Was the meeting somebody online an insult? the guy is a fucking moron.
> 
> Most people nowadays find people they love online, Not just tinder hookup bullshit.
> 
> God i hate this no talent trash


That's not what he meant, he was implying Lana was a Russian mail order bride.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Since Lana is Russian, I think Roman is implying that Russev "bought" her as a mail order bride. Apparently is fairly popular there.


Okay, that makes more sense ty


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> The US Title hasn't opened and closed RAW? Seth being onscreen for a few seconds doesn't change that. The Universal title isn't even being presented as the most important angle. Reigns is _still_ the priority.


So Cass and Enzo and Jericho and Owens didn't open the show last week are they making Rollins and Balor take a back seat. I mean they've interacted more and have had matches?

Maybe they want to save the magic of Seth and Balor having extended time together for Summerslam. They will probably unveil the title and show the demon tonight in the main event. Seems more like your looking to push a Reigns is still the only/top priority narrative when it's not true.

What did you think Reigns was going to stop getting TV time? I mean Balor and Rollins ended the recap of last week and Rollins started the show in a pretaped skit basically saying he's spending the episode looking for the Demon so clearly their feud is a top priority


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Glad I got a few Jack and Cokes in before RAW.

Gonna need 'em, me thinks.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Why pay $9.99 when you can get it for free?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I want to see Balor look like King Leoric @ summer Slam











....sorry, I'll see myself out.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> The Samoan as the American hero :ha




The guy was born in Florida. Did you have a problem with Mark Henry being displayed patriotically?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I wouldn't mind hearing Rusev on the mic for 20 minutes. He has plenty of good one-liners.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Roman you SOB, why did you have to cut the beard.


Roman is a stupid idiot. That beard actually looked cool on him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Do we see the demon tonight? Surely not.


At best they'll tease it, won't really come out until SummerSlam.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Demon Kane vs Demon King


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> So lets give away one of the Summerslam matches tonight? :lol:


I would say Cesaro could interfere, but his beef is with Sheamus so.... oh well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They realy need to put hte go home shows to major PPVs in good crowd cities like chicago, philly, boston, ny etc


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So wait, if Roman wins tonight, does he have Lana's honor? Or is it completely gone?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> They can't be having a full-on match tonight. Creative cannot be that much lacking common sense that they'd give away a SS match on Raw.


This is the same Vince/creative that just gave out the first Shield triple threat on a B ppv so.....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> How do you feel about Mick Foley though? I mean just look at him


I actually remember seeing a picture of him when he was younger and he was really good looking. He can still look nice even now if he could clean up his hair/beard. It did wonders for Daniel Bryan lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> The Samoan as the American hero :ha


What are Caucasian European Americans the only ones allowed to be american heroes?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please don't be Sheamus vs Cesaro again.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Demon Kane vs Demon King


:vince$ book it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Solf said:


> Hey, not to be an apologist, but this is Texas. I don't think anything is more over than the USA there.


Probably, but I imagine Roman chants were the desired reaction they wanted.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I like Sheamus. I do. That freakin' mohawk, though. It's gotta go.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder if Sami Zayn will be on the SS card.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Seamus should have said _you guys paid for this show so who is stupid now?_


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is Owens actually going to get a match tonight?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Go Sheamus! Love this guy!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally! Sami Zayn!!! It's been two weeks lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like this Sheamus, but there's no room for him any higher on Raw. I wish ECW was around, so guys like Sheamus, Neville, Miz and Cesaro and Zayn could star.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't think of anyone who does like SHeamus.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zayn showing some fire. It feels like they really don't like each. Wrestlers putting some emotion behind their matches!?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sami's "generic babyface who's happy to be here" tweet giving Apollo Crews a run for his money. :lol Dude is actually pretty fun, but it's depressing how everything is so micromanaged by the higher-ups.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Do they keep calling him different names?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

7 more matches w/ these 2 :kobefacepalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, what happened to the forum?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WF was dead just like the Corpus Christi crowd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go home WF, you're drunk.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Holy fuck this crowd SUCKS.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Was the site not working for you guys ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what happened in the first 20 minutes of the show? Electrics been out here all day, just came back on 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol fucking idiot Cole calling the blue thunder bomb the michinoku driver. Fucking moron


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Bored of these two having matches with each other?? LOL FUCK YOU HERE'S 7 MORE


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Shows been pretty good so far. Every segment has had a purpose and the continuity hasn't been broken at all. 

I mean, these things should be a part of the standard package, but it is what it is.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sheamus vs Cesaro best of 7 series!!!!!!!!!!!!

A dream come true! :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The forum died.

Also, I can't get into this show, material aside, the crowd has just taken me out of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like the new direction that The Club has taken on. Surprised they're allowed to say that stuff. The Zayn/Sheamus match was pretty good, too. Nice to see Zayn pick up the clean win. (Y)


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These forums are so glitched...WTF is going on?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I know I'm 25 minutes late on this (I lost connection to this page -_-): but yes!! Sami Zayn!! Haven't seen him in 2 weeks. Good to see him pick up wins


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally able to log on here's my notes

- Jericho is the GOAT
- G Associate of America
- Do you have a certificate, a license? :lol
- Nathan, Stephen, Christian, :lol
- House Anderson
- Bully Ray coming soon


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> Bored of these two having matches?? LOL FUCK YOU HERE'S 7 MORE


Well now they have a reason to fight, so it's not as bad.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd is terrible. Can't even get a decent "New Day Rocks" chant lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Zayn losing to Sheamus would have been tragic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Austin was right , New Day does a little too much shucking and jiving


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Best of 5 would be torture enough...here is a best of 7!!! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Was the site not working for you guys ?




Yes, I got disconnected from this site right around the time Sami Zayn made his entrance. I didn't know it happened to others apparently.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So what happened in the first 20 minutes of the show? Electrics been out here all day, just came back on 20 minutes ago.


Reigns vs Rusev was announced for tonight by Foley after Rusev refused to let RAW go ahead. Jericho vs Big Cass is also going to happen. Rollins called out Balor's Demon King character outside the arena; nothing happened.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I actually like the idea of a best of 7 series, it's been awhile. But man, these two have already wrestled 7777777777 times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More and more it looks like The Dudley's are breaking up soon and we are going to get Bully Ray.

:mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Was the site not working for you guys ?



I have been trying to log in since 8:30 and just got on. :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sounds too much like Demon Kane :cole


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> Okay, that makes more sense ty


No problem.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Finn is definitely going over Seth at Summerslam.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Neville actually getting a reaction from this dead ass crowd lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hobbit hole.

:lmao

Poor Neville.


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

squash match time


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Another week another crappy RAW.....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great, another Nia Jax match...yawn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Reigns vs Rusev was announced for tonight by Foley after Rusev refused to let RAW go ahead. Jericho vs Big Cass is also going to happen. Rollins called out Balor's Demon King character outside the arena; nothing happened.


Thanks man.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Already like this jobber more than Nia.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"The Man that Gravity Forgot" is being questioned about "The Man Who Forgot His Gimmick"!:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is that one of Adam Rose's Rosebuds?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That poor little jobber girl is going to die isn't she? Poor thing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That blue-haired chick is so CUTE! WWE should sign her!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Am I not like most girls?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought they may wait to bring Nia Jax back after SummerSlam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

That jobber chick is pretty cute.....


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

*sign* How long are they gonna drag these squash matches?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rachel's cute.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This blue chick kinda reminds me of a young Mickie James when she first debuted. Kinda cute, too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

She's probably a decent wrestler too :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they're just gonna copy exactly what they're doing with Strowman and his jobbers with Nia? I mean buy giving her jobbers mic time. Should have kept that just for Strowman.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Doesn't that close-up of Nia Jax's eye at the beginning of her entrance remind you guys of Lita's titantron at the start?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This Nia Jax shit is trash


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Yes, I got disconnected from this site right around the time Sami Zayn made his entrance. I didn't know it happened to others apparently.


I thought it might have just been me but I was having trouble for a little while I'm glad it is working now.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

That chick is hot. I dig the Suicide Girls vibe.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Nia Botch


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Rachael got the best look in the WWE


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> That blue-haired chick is so CUTE! WWE should sign her!


She should start tagging with Bayley if Nia doesn't kill her.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who is this suicide squad reject?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Nia's gear is just atrocious. Embarrassing, really.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia's finisher looks like a really weird version of the worlds strongest slam.


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

Paul Heyman gets a huge pop from the crowd


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I actually like Nia Jax :draper2


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow, that was surprising. I was sure Nia was going to lose!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This is gonna end with Nia Jax vs Braun Strowman right?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So they're just gonna copy exactly what they're doing with Strowman and his jobbers with Nia?


It's the only way to build credibility apparently....


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nia sent that girl back to Warped Tour.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was funny when she pushed her and I don't know why.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So someone in WWE creative thought Cesaro/Fella put on such good matches that they need a best of 7. Because it's not like we haven't seen this match a 1 million times already. Ugh their stupidity knows no bounds.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nia Jax should be Nikki Bella or Eva Marie's bodyguard.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Finally, something worth paying attention to in this first hour.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I actually like Nia Jax


Same here, you're not alone.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nia has a pretty nice finisher


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like Raw can get skipped after this segment :draper2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nia is still so bad lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The GOAT mic worker, Paul Heyman!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Neville actually getting a reaction from this dead ass crowd lol.


:mj2


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I love Rachel! Did fine on the mic in her limited time, has a great look to her and is cute as hell. Sadly we didnt get to see her wrestling ability.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good to see Nia still sucks.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Nia Jax vs Kharma/ Awesome Kong...id pay 9.99 for that


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I thought it might have just been me but I was having trouble for a little while I'm glad it is working now.



Yep, I'm glad too. I like reacting with you people


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lesnar is going to be on early. He must have to go pound Sable later. :brock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok so I was thinking about something I'm surprised they let Sheamus wrestle with a nose ring in what if it gets caught on something that would be painful ugh :sasha2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

She's pretty cute, I gotta admit


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Nia has a pretty nice finisher


Reminds me of this for some reason.... (RIP Wade Barret)


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm giving SDL the win already


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte better have a match!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> I'm giving SDL the win already


Smart.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't get why some people say Nia Jax still sucks. She has developed tremendously from when she first debuted on NXT to now.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> I'm giving SDL the win already


Tomorrow night is going to be fucking amazing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Lesnar opens the second hour.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brock looks smaller.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I gave it an hour. That was miserable. *It's so much of a repeat of the same show every week that they had to book a best of 7 series to explain why.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First hour of Raw was good.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

THE BEAST!:mark:xInfinity


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That failed drug test entirely killed my interest and investment in Brock. I was such a fan. Everytime I see him now it's legit meh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Reigns vs. Rusev closing the show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Ok so I was thinking about something I'm surprised they let Sheamus wrestle with a nose ring in what if it gets caught on something that would be painful ugh :sasha2


Yikes. Thanks for that lovely image.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please let Brock talk a little, i mean Bobby Lashely isn't a good talker either but TNA lets him talk and he cuts some good promos sometimes. Even if Brock fucked up it'd be more entertaining than watching him standing there doing nothing. The guy can be a good shit talker and cut a bad ass promo when he wants to.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Must. Have. Orton. Sighting. :mark:


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Jimmy John's closes at 10 Brock's like screw this get me outta here early tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

God, that RKO out of nowhere 2 weeks ago was just awesome


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brock actually giving the crowd some love ?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder if Brock is still on the gas..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Brock is actually showing emotion tonight haha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Sheamus vs Cesaro best of 7 series!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A dream come true! :mark:


Don't get me wrong these guys bringing the physicality for seven matches is nice: but I should note it seems ever since Benoit/Booker: the whole "best of seven" series hasn't clicked since to my memory.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This kind of woke them up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP Heath Slater


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater?!?!?! LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Paul Heyman is loving every minute of this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

R.I.P Heath


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

One Man Band Babayyyy!!! :mark:


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

Heath Slater about to get destroyed.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

BAYBAY


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha time to get destroyed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WTF??


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Did someone leave Brock in the dryer too long? He looks like he's shrunk a little bit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LMAO I TOLD YOU GUYS he might show up on Raw XD

Edit: I didn't know he was going to die though.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Slater is gonna kill Brock!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Brock's face when Slater's music hit LMFAO.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice knowin ya Heath :maury


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

When brocks theme plays I like to think it says brocks name to the beat. It's funny sounding lol. Brock brock brock brock! ha ha


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rip slater


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Love hearing the Lesnar love!:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"THE CRIMSON WEREWOLF" HEATHY BABY IS HERE! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heath getting destroyed...again.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Bye Slater.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SLATER!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

They're wasting Brock on a stupid Heath slater segment? This company is dumb as fuck


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Too expensive to waste on slater


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Heath Slater is amazing.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heath can ask to be Brocks lackey lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

One of the hottest names in wrestling and Brock Lesnar is there too! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why does Brock look so happy this raw it's kinda scary.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Brock looks like he is in a really good mood lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heath has a new shirt "free agent" :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

YES! Heath Slater! 

Nice to see that as a free agent he still has a titantron, theme, and everything lol.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

#SignHeathSlater 
#NewError 
#SooperDooper


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I don't get why some people say Nia Jax still sucks. She has developed tremendously from when she first debuted on NXT to now.


She's not bad,I am not really impressed by female powerhouses...

There is only one that I really liked...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This isn't going to end well for Heath...I would think.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> This blue chick kinda reminds me of a young Mickie James when she first debuted. Kinda cute, too.


I saw that... Mickie was cute too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heath gonna die :mj2


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Low-key observation, the WWE is big on Slater to let him be the guy working both shows


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is a good idea by Slater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater is gonna win tonight--WATCH!

Slayer's push starts tonight folks... actually it started weeks ago!!!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Slatermania begins tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Yikes. Thanks for that lovely image.


Sorry I know ughhh I guess that's one problem with having a vivid imagination.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a good idea heath............


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Slater should win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brock gonna actually wrestle on Raw?! What world am i living in? well it'll be about 5 seconds long but its still a match lol.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I saw a report on Facebook that Lesnar called out Goldberg during a 2K17 promo. He says: "Hey Bill. You're next."


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn it, Slater! Think about your 3, 4 or 7 kids.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Pretty bad-ass from Slater to want a match againts Brock.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is utter shit, we know how its going to end.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

God damn it Heath.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heath's gonna beat the crap out of :brock


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe Brock is fighting for free!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That scream.

:lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

the camera lmfaaaaaoooo


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Watch out Brock. The hottest free agent in spot entertainment is gonna get ya.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL Heath Slater yelling over Paul Heyman XD


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Heath gonna get suplexed :frown2: or worse


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

Heath Slater is cracking me up. I have kids to feed. lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The man has 10+ kids for god's sake!!!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Heath Slater is on fucking fire Holy shit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"And all of the other kids that I have..." :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Can we let Brock shoot on Heath please? Anything to get him off tv.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heath is pretty underrated on the mic.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Heath is great!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> I saw a report on Facebook that Lesnar called out Goldberg during a 2K17 promo. He says: "Hey Bill. You're next."


Wrestlemania!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

He is the new Tommy Dreamer


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lesnar laughs at Heath Slater!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Slater for WWE Universal champ, fuck Balor and Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock is actually talking. Whoa.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BROCK'S TALKING on a live mic!? Holy shit!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

BROCK IS TALKING


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

Brock is actually talking on the mic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock is actually talking.. OH SHITT!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Respect Heath Slater for not going on the welfare system with all dem kids he got. Much respect to the guy for willing to take an ass kicking from Lesnar than just depending on the government. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Heyman facepalms everytime Brock grabs a mic :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Brock sounds like a Caucasian Mike Tyson


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

BROCK IS TALKING...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

This is absolutely terrible in every possible way. 

The Mick Foley experiment has been an enormous failure. 

Heath Slater interrupting Brock and Heyman is cringe worthy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahahahaha brock


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Heath Slater 1983 - 2016


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lesnar is savage


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

BRUUUUHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Food on the table? How bout more specifically _meat_ on the table?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Da GOAT is talking on RAW?!:mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brock is gonna make orphans out of 10+ kids.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Tommy dreamer won and wasn't a joke. Don't compare Heath to a legend lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

OMG. THIS MAN IS AWESOME AS FUCK.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

THIS IS HOW YOU FUCKING BOOK BROCK


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

Beatdown of Slater will being in 1, 2...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how Brock's allowed to say whatever he wants on the mic.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

OH DAMN!! LMAO


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am glad to hear Brock talking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well damn Brock lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wow he said "shit" THE ABSOLUTE MADMAN


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

YES! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats what i'm talking about! See Brock can cut a bad ass promo, they need to let him talk more. Just keep it short and simple like that and he'll do fine.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bye Heath.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"I don't give a shit about your kids."

Line of the decade.

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heathy Baby coming off as a bigger underdog babyface ginger than Sami Zayn ever has on the main roster. :lol

R.I.P. PG rating. :Brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT YOUR KIDS"... Lesnar has no chill.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

A Heath Slater and Brock Lesnar segment of all things is entertaining the hell out of me.


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

Suplex City


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Imagine when one of Brock's daughters gets a boyfriend lol. The boyfriend asks her who her father is and then he finds out it is Brock he wouldn't want to do anything to make her mad lol!!!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

That was awesome.

#RIPHeathSlater , though.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, Brock didn't just stand there while Heyman repeated the same promo. A change of pace for once.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

This is so awesome.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Slater :mj2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This raw sucks


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Best segment Slater's been in all year.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RAW's been pretty good so far.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Heath Slater and Brock Lesnar having the most entertaining Segment of the fucking month.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Every week, I put Raw on for a few minutes and every week, I catch a very weak "Suplex City" chant...

Guess i'm not missing very much.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Slater has been the MVP of the draft so far.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

How horrible. Saying "shit" on WWE television. Think of the sponsors :no:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Slater get a contract?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ya know what... for being portrayed as a joke, Slater actually cut a damn good promo there.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

"I don't give a shit about your kids " Such a person to cheer here folks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm sorry, I could care less about Heyman promos these days. They just don't grab me like they use too.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince: hey Brock how bout some action on Monday night?
Lesnar: no
Vince: uhh how about squashing Heath Slater again? 
Lesnar:... I guess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big E :lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I love how Brock's allowed to say whatever he wants on the mic.


He's the only one with enough balls, these days, to say what he wants.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Brock going to rape Orton?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Heath Slater has been one of the highlights of both shows since the brand split. In fact, any time Heath Slater gets a half decent storyline he does brilliantly with it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shit was dubbed out right??/


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

In heat...So he's gonna fuck Randy?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

So slater is not on the roster but he gets his music played lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lesnar vs Orton is the main event sunday


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lesnar can do illegal drugs and say what he wants! :vince$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Slater is so fucking awesome


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> "I don't give a shit about your kids " Such a person to cheer here folks.


Honestly, Brock is not even over to the level of his push. He's getting paid soooo much more than anyone else (including Cena), yet he's less over now than he was a year ago and it's not close.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why would he say Brock is in heat?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

why is this segment still going on, should have just ended after slater got destroyed

heyman is repeating himself again and again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was the first Brock segment I've enjoyed in quite some time. Well done.

:clap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh Paul's promos are getting too longwinded as of late.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Honestly, Brock is not even over to the level of his push. He's getting paid soooo much more than anyone else (including Cena), yet he's less over now than he was a year ago and it's not close.


You are a complete broken record. Same shit every week


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Give this man a 10 year title reign :applause


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

safc-scotty said:


> Heath Slater has been one of the highlights of both shows since the brand split. In fact, any time Heath Slater gets a half decent storyline he does brilliantly with it.


Sadly this is true. And it speaks volumes to how absolutely terrible WWE's product is.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Orton actually has a chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> Lesnar vs Orton is the main event sunday


best build for any of the matches


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

10 minutes of Heyman sucking off Lesnar again. So entertaining.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I just love how the guy who wasn't drafted is more relevant (and entertaining) than a lot who did.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't worry, Heath will have his revenge...this Sunday at SummerSlam.


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

Have enjoyed Raw so far. Lesnar Slater promo was pretty good.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> You are a complete broken record. Same shit every week


I'm not even here every week. And if you think i'm a broken record, you should get your hearing checked.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I've enjoyed Raw tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

See that dude, jobbers in the back? That's a star.

Here that, jobbers in the back? That's a star as well.

Watch. Listen. Learn. Make yourselves stars, if you can. Not that ya'll have the presence. Not that ya'll have the ability. Still, you could learn many things from the two stars in the ring.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

When Seth says Demon King it kinda sounds like he is saying Demon Kane.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> Lesnar can do illegal drugs and say what he wants! :vince$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's the Lindsay Lohan of WWE...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Don't worry, Heath will have his revenge...this Sunday as SummerSlam.


Would be pretty funny if he tried to interfere.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

SpikeDudley said:


> Soul Man Danny B said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, Brock is not even over to the level of his push. He's getting paid soooo much more than anyone else (including Cena), yet he's less over now than he was a year ago and it's not close.
> ...


You're not saying anything new yourself....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765355139272101890


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If Lesnar/Orton isn't the main event at Summerslam then that is a criminally bad decision.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Honestly, Brock is not even over to the level of his push. He's getting paid soooo much more than anyone else (including Cena), yet he's less over now than he was a year ago and it's not close.


The crowd is always behind Brock, you're clueless as fuck


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Who doesn't love Noelle Foley?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Noelle is hot.........especially for a giant.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need Charlotte!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Funny but they got far more sponsors since the brand split. 

Hardees/Carls Jr
Cricket Wireless 
KFC 

All they had was Digornio and Mountain Dew


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

DUDEEE


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> 10 minutes of Heyman sucking off Lesnar again. So entertaining.


 Turn the channel


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I would do disgusting things to Foley's daughter...I mean Lawd.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah, yes! Jeri-KO is coming out next :3

I enjoyed their backstage interview together like a half-hour ago lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think Brock did fine without Heyman. It be fun to see Heyman test himself with somebody else again. Except try this time. It's like with Brock he's on autopilot which is still good, but idk want to see him do something else.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

So RAW is basically an infomercial for WWE Network...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Would be pretty funny if he tried to interfere.


If the Goldberg rumors turn out to be true...I can see him coming out first as a way to throw everyone off.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for Owens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That segment was awesome.

Raw has been great tonight so far. Opening segment was great, Zayn/Sheamus match was good, Nia Jax squash was actually pretty fun considering it was just a squash match, and that Lesnar/Heyman/Slater promo was absolute gold.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy shit not even half of RAW done.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


That's a man so worthy of being cheered aye? Anyone else does that, they're perceived as a heel, not Lesnar though.. Slater was awesome in that segment.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Funny but they got far more sponsors since the brand split.
> 
> Hardees/Carls Jr
> Cricket Wireless
> ...


Well with half a roster, they can afford to feed Owens more food.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Note that Heath was never pinned there. Some would say that is because it wasn't a match. I say Brock knew better than to try, baby!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My name is blah blah and I am a blah blah and you can't blah blah blah


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm hoping to see Charlotte in a match with Sasha on commentary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Ichigo87 said:


> That's a man so worthy of being cheered aye? Anyone else does that, they're perceived as a heel, not Lesnar though..


Well Roman Reigns is also a face who was being just as much as a dickhead.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with Raw but I'm gonna miss Hotchner on Criminal Minds I wonder what they are gonna do to his character? They fired the guy that plays Hotch because he kicked a writer why would he do that?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Certified Goofs


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out the "Beast is in heat" line. 

Are they implying that Bork is gonna rape Randy?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a man so worthy of being cheered aye? Anyone else does that, they're perceived as a heel, not Lesnar though..
> ...


Not even close


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It’s too bad Heath will never be more than a joke in WWE because if there is anything that segment shows, it shows he deserves a good spot on TV. Put him in the midcard and give him a chance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Spaz350 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the "Beast is in heat" line.
> 
> Are they implying that Bork is gonna rape Randy?


:deandre

Let's hope not.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The show just got better! :enzo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So many network plugs


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Plant pots would make for a better crowd than this lot.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

'Ol Meth Eyes and his taller friend... The writers have failed them.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Will this geek ever learn a new line?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

It aint Canadian Bacon its just thin Ham


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This crowd sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look it's the Certified GG -Garden Gnome.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not crazy about animal print but I think Enzo makes it work somehow.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

These guys are getting stale...way too formulaic.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Certified Goofs


 :ha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Prize Fighter!!!! :3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the Owens/Jericho team.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tucky at BASED Enzo and BASED Cass being the only guys other than Bork and Paul E that can make the infamously dead Corpus Christi crowd come alive.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

How is calling Jericho "Jon Bon" an insult? Fuckin' idiot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I seriously dig Jerigoat's facial hair.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Maybe Owens and Jericho will start off the big LGBT angle.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That Enzo and Cass promo was one of the corniest Ive heard in some time. Whoever wrote that verbiage needs a reprimand.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Spaz350 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the "Beast is in heat" line.
> 
> Are they implying that Bork is gonna rape Randy?


Sounds more like the premier episode of "SummerSlam After Dark"

:cole Which you can find on the award-winning WWE Network. It's like Netflix, but better!!!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Cass sounds like a stroke victim tonight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chris Jericho is excellent at spelling. :jericho2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

They need to mashup Jeri-KO's theme...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho still has the goatee.

:drose

Looks like such a scumbag with it.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Top pops tonight

1. Neville
2. Slater
3. Enzo & Cass
4. Brock


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

McGee said:


> Maybe Owens and Jericho will start off the big LGBT angle.


Darren and Titus got that covered. The feud is based on pulling each other's tights to win.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> Chris Jericho is excellent at spelling. :jericho2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's well known that as a kid Chris was voted "boy most likely to spell good"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Remember guys: Kevin Owens doesn't like Big Cass anymore. He said so last week.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I seriously dig Jerigoat's facial hair.


I guess you could say it has really grown on you lol :grin2:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I know that it will be short and lead to a feud but Owens and Jericho could really help the tag team division.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Geralt z Rivii said:


> How is calling Jericho "Jon Bon" an insult? Fuckin' idiot.


Because Jon Bon Jovi is a fucking joke, doubly so to a metal-head like Jericho.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

McGee said:


> Maybe Owens and Jericho will start off the big LGBT angle.


Two words: Balor. Shoot.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Sounds more like the premier episode of "SummerSlam After Dark"
> 
> :cole Which you can find on the award-winning WWE Network. It's like Netflix, but better!!!


Summerslam after dark featuring Bork Lazer and narrated by Michael Cole is seriously the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Love the Owens/Jericho team.


Shame they really went with the Jeri-KO name, though. Jeri-Show was a thing, so I can't fathom why they didn't go with Jerich-Owens, but oh well.

Time to drink in their gift of greatness, maaannn. :y2j


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is the WWE. Jokes don't have to make sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

B316 said:


> Because Jon Bon Jovi is a fucking joke, doubly so to a metal-head like Jericho.


A joke, huh? A minority opinion, that one. Success and popularity during the heyday would beg to differ.

A stupid attempt at an insult. Period.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho still has the goatee.
> 
> :drose
> 
> Looks like such a scumbag with it.


Jericho with an even higher voice and assuming had the cheesy looking fuzz/uneven chin stubble you get when you are 16/17 if you don't have fast facial hair "genetics" would've gotten nuclear heat with classmates walking around the lunchroom/lockerooms calling people stupid idiots.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> As a woman not really lol. I'd much rather look at Roman and Seth.


:lmao My bad, didn't know you were a female user.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't see this match ending clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2 hours for the SummerSlam kick-off? Damn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I guess you could say it has really grown on you lol :grin2:


Ohhh. Gotta love the puns :smile2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cass has got the leg slap down-pact.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

SummerSlam is too long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho/KO is so awesome as a team. I hope they stay together for a long time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2 hour pre-show for a PPV is insane.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

CAMVP said:


> I can't see this match ending clean.


You were right.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Superkick to Codebreaker, not a bad tag finish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> 2 hours for the SummerSlam kick-off? Damn


They treat the timing like Wrestlemania.. So yeah, SS will probably be a 6 hour show all together.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> 2 hour pre-show for a PPV is insane.


Yeah, it's ridiculous.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Ohhh. Gotta love the puns :smile2:


Well I try glad you liked the joke lol :smile2:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

CAMVP said:


> SummerSlam is too long!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The forum game this month is probably set to be a doozy in points/number of matches that's for sure.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

How does Roman always manage to get a black eye? lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well we know who is winning on Sunday night now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Jericho/KO is so awesome as a team.* I hope they stay together for a long time.*


Not me. I'm hoping this turn into a feud at SS. Owens is way too damn good to be tagging.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I think Jeri-KO is the 2003 version of Chris Jericho and Christian as a tag team.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Food fight? Wedding cake fight? Lame Roman.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Russev does what we've all wanted to do: stop Roman from speaking.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

There has been a lot more backstage fights lately.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE needs more backstage fights, like that one.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope we get to see a Lana upskirt at SS like a few weeks ago.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Crush that greasy pig, Rusev :3


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm enjoying the Rusev/Roman feud. Just stop letting Roman drop cheesy lines.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is not playing games!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So the week will have Takeover (2 hours), Summerslam (6 hours), RAW (3 hours), SD (2 hours), NXT (1 hour), CWC (1 hour) + pre shows and thoes irrelevant B-shows; so 15+ hours of WWE only

that's crazy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a nice brawl, these two are really going at each other, the match should be great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that peter cetera glory of love song should the theme song for this feud


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

My name is Finley...and I love to fight.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> There has been a lot more backstage fights lately.


When most of your roster cannot pull off good promos on the first take, pre-taped content solves that issue


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Can Roman ever have a fued where he doesn't talk? 

Ruins the badassery of his character every time....Those cheezy lines...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That brawl was nice but how was Roman still standing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Reigns to go into tonight's match with a back/neck injury; beat Rusev but have Rusev's submission hold applied on him until referees have to pull Rusev off. A hurt Reigns to then defy the odds and win the US title at Summerslam.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Why is the US Title getting 10x the build that the Universal Title is getting?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Hope we get to see a Lana upskirt at SS like a few weeks ago.


My memory has failed me. 

Mind sending a photo?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lot of backstage violence recently good


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nuff Said :reigns2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Half way through the show and no JoJo pics?

This makes me :sadpanda


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That fight could of been better, so many props around but all they do is throw each other into a door and tables fpalm.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

There's comfortable Reigns again. Away from the main event but with the corny lines in tow.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The table no-sold Roman? :vince6
FIRE IT!!! :vince3


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JD got a rap show about trash kid rappers ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Annnnnd here comes the memes :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> When most of your roster cannot pull off good promos on the first take, pre-taped content solves that issue


Wait are backstage fights not live or something? :surprise: If so I did not know that I guess I never really though about it though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know if Roman can overcome the odds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Can Roman ever have a fued where he doesn't talk?
> 
> Ruins the badassery of his character every time....Those cheezy lines...


A Roman vs Helen Keller feud would not involve either doing promos


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Reigns to go into tonight's match with a back/neck injury; beat Rusev but have Rusev's submission hold applied on him until referees have to pull Rusev off. A hurt Reigns to then defy the odds and win the US title at Summerslam.


Or put him out and have no opponet for Rusev at SS then have Angle come out to challenge and beat him


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman sans beard cannot hang with Rusev. Hopefully Rusev will make him pass out in the Accolade and shave his greasy pig head. :rusevyes


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Wouldn't pay 25 cents for that line-up of tat on the Network.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

How's RAW guys?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Wait are backstage fights not live or something? :surprise: If so I did not know that I guess I never really though about it though.


Pre Taped during the day.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Out of all the WWE shows this week, the one I'm most excited about ROH.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Gawd, Noelle is so fucking hot.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> My memory has failed me.
> 
> Mind sending a photo?


It happened at the draft in the locker room, good thing I DVR'it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They have been holding out with that Sting interview.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Geralt z Rivii said:


> A joke, huh? A minority opinion, that one. Success and popularity during the heyday would beg to differ.
> 
> A stupid attempt at an insult. Period.


Success and popularity? There's a lot of shitty bands that hide behind that. 

It's a fine insult because it pisses Jericho off to be associated with a pretty boy with no artistic credibility whatsoever. 

If you're a fan then good for you, I liked them when I was a kid.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Um why?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sting interview? First I'm hearing of this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They gave up on Darren's singles push already?

LMFAO! Someone get me that Booker laughing gif. SMDH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PTP reunion.:lol

I doubt it. Darren will turn on him. Summerslam match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob Backlund is the most entertaining part of this angle for me


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm guessing some kind of heel turn happens after this match ?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I am confused...What the fuck is going on...Primetime players are back again?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The fuck? :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

PTP is back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is the meaning of this reunion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um did i miss something? Didn't Darren Young beat the shit out of Titus last week? Unless Titus attack Darren during or after this match its gonna be utterly retarded.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

They must have forgotten about the Summerslam concert with Flo Rida when they were going over this weeks lineup just now.
:brock4trips5:ambrose5:eva


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

My guess is the pre-show will be filled with video packages and discussion from the panel with maybe 1 or 2 matches.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Man Bob Backlund has endless energy!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One night only? Believe it when I see it.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ugh Bob Backlund needs to just go away...this gimmick is garbage.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Obvious heel turn is obvious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> I am confused...What the fuck is going on...Primetime players are back again?


Likely just to setup their SummerSlam match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


Bret Hart said:


> :lmao My bad, didn't know you were a female user.


No problem, I guess it's usually a safe bet to assume most everyone here is a dude.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They gave up on Darren's singles push already?
> 
> LMFAO! Someone get me that Booker laughing gif. SMDH.


:booklel


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Backlund.
:ha

Was always a fan.

As for the other two, a tag team is about all those two are capable of. Pair 'em back up, I say. That, or release 'em...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Titus sounding like mushmouth from fat Albert :ha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Who are these dudes?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Annnnnd here comes the memes :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

These fucks are back together?? :HA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Suplex!" - Darren Young 2016


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This won't end well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

So the guys from the commercials pitching Puerto Rico as a gay honeymoon destination are wrestlers?!?!?!?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol The Shining Stars got all those vignettes, all those promos on Raw talking about Puerto Rico, all that tiem given to them, just to be jobbers..... What was the point? These guys are trash, anyone with half a brain could see they was gonna fail.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, there goes that. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> Pre Taped during the day.


Oh well thanks for teaching me something new today! I guess pre- taping backstage segments lets them try again if they need to and it helps them get everything right and make sure that nothing that they don't want happening in the background of the segment.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a terrible heel turn :lmao :lmao :lmao

Crowd didn't even react.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well Darren didn't turn but it happened how it was expected. God this show sucks.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

My dream match is the Shining Stars vs the Vaudevillains.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was stupid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

NEVER SAW THIS ONE COMING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Funniest line of the night? The Shining Stars are trying to bring credibility back to the tag division. :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All of those viginettes of the Shining Stars.

:lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

So neither Backlund or Young saw that there was a chance of that happening?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:ha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did somebody say suplex me? Sometimes they talk loud enough for me to hear them. I guess that will be on Botchamania.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Low-key black on black violence by two guys who are close like brothers in reality and once were as kayfabe... sigh.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

But we want, the Demon Kane :cole


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So I'm assuming they're unveiling the new titles at Summerslam? Since it hasn't been mentioned the actual title belt once lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I really hope they don't fuck it up with the Rollins/Balor segment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heh, the Young / O'Neil feud is actually getting some traction and some substance behind it. :bjpenn

Shame it had to result in the Puerto Rican Charisma Vacuums winning, though.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was extremely anti-climatic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This would be an odd time for Charlotte to get a night off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Decided to watch the Olympics tonight instead of wasting 3 hours of my life watching commercials

Have i missed anything of note?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

dclikewah said:


> They must have forgotten about the Summerslam concert with Flo Rida when they were going over this weeks lineup just now.
> :brock4trips5:ambrose5:eva





> - Ticketmaster issued an e-mail to customers yesterday announcing that the SummerSlam concert set for next Thursday at the Barclays Center has been canceled. The concert was set to feature rapper Flo Rida and benefit Connor's Cure.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0813/615476/wwe-cancels-summerslam-concert/


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Did somebody say suplex me? Sometimes they talk loud enough for me to hear them. I guess that will be on Botchamania.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cena vs Styles
Ambrose vs Ziggler
Orton vs Lesnar
Rusev vs Reigns
Charlotte vs Sasha
Rollins vs Balor

Seriously, based on build and feel of importance, this would be the order of the last 6 matches of Summerslam. How in the fuck is a part timer like Lesnar and Orton who is on another show able to have a better build than Rollins/Balor? What in the fuck is going on with Raw?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That sucks about the concert.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear Primo and Epico have to have some kind of blackmail on Vince to still have a job, i mean why else are they still employed? Those two have been on the roster for years and years, multiple gimmicks, and they've never been even close to being over with the crowd, they've always gotten crickets. Yet they remain employed despite being boring as hell and not over with the crowd.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That was a terrible heel turn :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> *Crowd didn't even react*.


Cant say that I blame them. Not like this was anyone important involved.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0813/615476/wwe-cancels-summerslam-concert/


Ticket sales must have been shockingly low to cancel it


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Titus has needed something fresh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cruiserweights coming to Raw. Fuck yes.

:mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Thread has only 70 pages at the moment, in the era of Punk it would be at least over 200 pages by this time


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Absolute no reaction for Jinder.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn i got a little excited thinking it was Ariya Daviari, then saw it was Jinder Mahal.....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Neville needs to lose here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

These fuckers really brought back Mahal and not Sandow.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Neville botched intro. Just get rid of this hobbit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Neville busting his ass. Geek for life.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The man the botch forgot :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So Jindar gets the same gimmick he had before he was fired the first time. Okay then :cool2


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw sucks


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear Primo and Epico have to have some kind of blackmail on Vince to still have a job, i mean why else are they still employed? Those two have been on the roster for years and years, multiple gimmicks, and they've never been even close to being over with the crowd, they've always gotten crickets. Yet they remain employed despite being boring as hell and not over with the crowd.


Yea but how would it look to have NO Latinos on the flagship show


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Between Mahal and Neville I heard not one noise and for Neville only saw a few scattered people clapping


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RAW turned to shit quite fast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Unhindered Jinder! RAW is Mahal! :fuckyeah


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I still can't believe, Jinder Motherfucking Mahal, is wrestling in the WWE...In 2016.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How did this match make the show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> Titus has needed something fresh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He certainly had time to contemplate ways to freshen up his gimmick. 

On another note: Neville's career could be so much more successful if he would just hire a stylist.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, that was beautiful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Neville telling Rollins he is not ready...damn Hobbit is not even ready for his intro :lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0813/615476/wwe-cancels-summerslam-concert/


I know, hence all the laughing faces. How can Vince and co be so out of touch that he thought Flo Rida would sell out a place like Barclays? A venue half of it's size still would have been too big for him to sell out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth needs to attack Neville.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

TD_DDT said:


> Neville botched intro. Just get rid of this hobbit.


Neville the ELF


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is this not a raw pre-show match


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Absolute no reaction for Jinder.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


>


 Well it's a forum your supposed to talk on it lol. :hbkshrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All moves with zero personality doesn't a WWE Superstar make.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brought him back to job :mj2


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Mahal making a big statement on his return to the WWE.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why was this guy signed


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jinder returns and instantly jobs again :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Red arrow is the worst finisher. Takes forever to set up


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

young, titus, primo, and that other guy are all a waste of tv time. time to do the right thing and release them.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShadowKiller said:


> These fuckers really brought back Mahal and not Sandow.


Mahal is a name jobber tho..


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fucking terrorist stereotype gimmick again lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I love the Red Arrow, but it takes too damn long to perform.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think the crowd fell asleep!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

That match reminded me of Raj vs Leonard Wolawitz.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive heard bigger pops from act II bags than that match. oof.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

There is absolutely no reason for this match to take as long as it did.

Everyone knew how it'd end.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome back Jinder you absolute pointless piece of trash.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

When most of your announcers and talent have poor pronunciation skills, avoid using similar sounding names for different people: When they say "Demon King" it always sounds like "Demon Kane"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jon Stewart hosting SS again...


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE needs more edge, cussing, violence, nudity, etc...I'm sorry but no one wants to watch this crap but us :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Remind me again why Mahal is back in the WWE?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stewart at SS again smh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jinder is once again hindered. :evans At least RAW has its resident jobber now, even though @pagi is likely weeping somewhere.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jobber Mahal is a most unwelcome development. :cuss:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth still hasn't found him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jon Stewart at SummerSlam again?!

Why?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Is there a White House petition advocating for WWE to fire Mick Foley?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Umm was that not the original plan for Seth to call him out from the ring? What is this? smh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud is so cringey.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Fuck Jon Stewart....I didn't ask for him.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Have the people there probably think Seth's been saying Demon Kane all night and will have no idea what's going on.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Face Steph <<<<<


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LMAO @ hitting his music, and their faces.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Rollins/Balor feud has been such a mess.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Jon Stewart at SummerSlam again?!
> 
> Why?


The Stewart chairshot is the Cena stungun. Gotta get AJ on top in this somehow :maury:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God what was the point in bringing Mahal back? Like really, You cold bring any guy off of Main Event and Superstars that never get on Raw to job to Nevill and the midcarders of Raw. They didn't need to resign Mahal to be a jobber again. So fucking pointless, why resign a guy just to job him out again?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This Rollins vs Balor feud is so shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Stewart at SS again *smh*


y tho?

Stewart is known to be a passionate fan and was fun last year when he got involved.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Jon Stewart is cool. Cut a legit great promo last year. Real wrestling fan, I'm all for it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Foley trying to trick Seth! :rollins2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Seth, Say Demon King five times and he's sure to appear.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> The Rollins/Balor feud has been such a mess.


 Should main event Summerslam apparently :lmao 

It's the weakest ME of the ME's.

Either the writers really have no idea how to book this feud or they're deliberately sabotaging this feud.

It has been so shit.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Balor does nothing but pop his collar 

This feud is so trash


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stewart makes Raw look worse. :vince


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no. There's a guy wearing a lot of makeup coming down to the ring. Run Seth :shocked:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I love the Red Arrow, but it takes too damn long to perform.


Neville stand there for like eternity before he even performs the move.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

For two top guys, this build-up is fucking atrocious.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This is clearly the SummerSlam feud aimed towards the kids.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> God what was the point in bringing Mahal back? Like really, You cold bring any guy off of Main Event and Superstars that never get on Raw to job to Nevill and the midcarders of Raw. They didn't need to resign Mahal to be a jobber again. So fucking pointless, why resign a guy just to job him out again?




























































































:troll


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Should main event Summerslam apparently lmao. It's the weakest ME of the ME's.


Not the biggest Ziggler fan but that feud shits on this. Even Lesnar/Orton, despite them not being on the same show, has been built of better.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I fear Neville might be the next Shelton Benjamin... he NEEDS to be in the WWE Universal Championship title picture by Q1 of 2017.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lmao Roman is Main Eventing.

Dog house my ass.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Should main event Summerslam apparently lmao. It's the weakest ME of the ME's.


It's most certainly not going to be the weakest ME of the ME's in-ring wise, and I'm saying this as someone who couldn't care less about Balor.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> Balor does nothing but pop his collar
> 
> This feud is so trash


Vince still thinks that Happy Days is a very popular show...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Finn should save that for SummerSlam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> This is clearly the SummerSlam feud aimed towards the kids.


 Certainly feels like it. 

Hide and seek with a guy in makeup :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DEMON KANE


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> When most of your announcers and talent have poor pronunciation skills, avoid using similar sounding names for different people: When they say "Demon King" it always sounds like "Demon Kane"


I know! It bothers me more than it should. I also said the same thing eariler. It's like pronounce your words right please ugh!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev is the only main event level talent on Monday Night Raw. Everybody else is a midcarder at best.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well at least Balor vs Rollins is gonna be way better wrestling match than Ziggler vs Ambrose. Ambrose being the wacky uncoordinated lunatic Fringe who can't do a suicide dive to save his live and Ziggler the human fish that flops and bounces around pretending to be Shawn Michaels.

As lackluster as the build has been for Rollins and Balor it still should main event Summerslam over Ambrose and fucking Ziggler.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Somehow Rusev/Reigns supposed to be a midcard feud. Yet it's the top promoted feud on Raw. I guess Reigns isn't a mid carder after all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Man has something to say! :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Imma guess a Goldust/R Truth pokemon spot here. Let's see


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I think the actual match with Finn and Seth will be pretty good. Just the build up has lacked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman-Rusev is the main event feud for Raw.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So Reigns is closing the show then.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Has Balor ever beat up Demon Kane or the Kiss Demon to earn the title Demon King?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Finn is scared of Rollins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if Jon Stewart really likes wrestling or not?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> When most of your announcers and talent have poor pronunciation skills, avoid using similar sounding names for different people: When they say "Demon King" it always sounds like "Demon Kane"


I'm listening to Raw in the background while working and I swear he has said Demon Kane over and over all night long.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd is dead for the promo.

Lets see if Balor can wake them up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A fan ran in the ring :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol... Rollins played it off well :Rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Was that a fan that just came at Seth?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's waiting for the body paint to dry Seth. Keep stalling for a few minutes.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WTF?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Was that a fan ? :lmao :lmao 

And Cole tried to sell it as a trance :lmao :lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Did a fan just rush the ring? lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't. :lmao
Goodnight, y'all.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get to the ending of this


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who was that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a Wyatt/Taker level carry job.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy shit, fan attacked seth


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

what's with that camera work?


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Stupid idiot fan.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Decided to watch the Olympics tonight instead of wasting 3 hours of my life watching commercials
> 
> Have i missed anything of note?


There was a clip where Seth Rollins said he was going to find the "Demon King" Finn Balor

Rusev and Roman had a segment where Mick Foley decided to make a match between the both of them tonight where the winner is the one that defends Lana's honor

Sami Zayn beat Sheamus due to a distraction from Cesaro

Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho had a short backstage interview

Nia Jax beat a local jobber within a minute

Security backstage was trying to separate Cesaro and Sheamus from brawling; Mick Foley then comes in and makes a Best of 7 series match between both men at Summerslam

The Club does another Doctor Skit to play mind games on the tag team champs; The New Day (without Big E) beats the Dudley Boyz; the New Day responds to the Club's antics

Heath Slater interrupts Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman in the ring; Brock destroys Heath; Heyman gives his usual promo for this Summerslam for Brock vs Orton

Rusev attacks Roman backstage 

Enzo and Cass does their usual intro + promo;Big Cass vs Kevin Owens ended in a no contest because Chris Jericho interfered

The Shining Stars beats the Primetime Players because Titus attacked Darren because of a miscommunication

Neville beats Jinder Mahal

Seth is still looking for the Demon King and Foley questions him for being afraid of Finn Balor; Seth is calling out the Demon King at the moment and he's doing his promo for his match against Finn (and a FAN JUST TRIED TO COME IN THE RING AND TOUCH SETH); the Demon King is coming out now


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice recover by Seth lol


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

fucking Michael trying to cover it up. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Allow for the darkness to guide you *cue ministry theme*

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I know some of ya'll like this Demon King gimmick but I'm not with it. :francis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> holy shit, fan attacked seth


Was that it? Damn Rollins played it off so well.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was Pro level work from Rollins to handle the fan in the ring.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The only thing good about Balor is his demon entrance that he does 3x a year.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> A fan ran in the ring :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol... Rollins played it off well :Rollins


I wondered what happened, when they didn't show anything I figured someone must of run in. People are so stupid.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"Demon King"

:ha
:ha
:ha









:bunk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He is here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So they're wasting Demon Balor's debut on a fucking Raw


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THAT'S GOTTA BE....Balor.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That entrance does do well on the big stage.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing scares me more than erotic interpretive dance :lol


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm getting Bogeyman flashbacks here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I know some of ya'll like this Demon King gimmick but I'm not with it. :francis


You're not the only one, brother.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

YOU PICKED THIS RAW IN FRONT OF THIS CROWD TO DO IT???


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was kinda hoping they would wait until Summerslam but Demon Balor is cool to have on Raw to!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I want a Jeff Hardy vs. Demon King Balor in a body paint on a pole match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The DEMON is here!


----------



## crock_bottom (Jul 19, 2016)

Why have him come out dressed like this tonight not Sunday???


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So Balor is the modern Taker who plays mindgames right?

This will fail so hard in this era.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth wasn't expecting this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HHH is screaming thats my boy somewhere


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Demon is not that scawy..im' not scawed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they actually showed the demon before SummerSlam...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Why waste it on Raw? :lol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I know some of ya'll like this Demon King gimmick but I'm not with it. :francis


It's like a cheap imitation of cirque du soleil without the enjoyment or acrobatics


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I can't. :lmao
> Goodnight, y'all.


lmao

*NOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bruh send this shiet back to NXT!

Lmfao!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Worse build than Ambrose/Ziggler.


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

OI feel like these promos are being drawn out a bit. Like time fillers. Would like to see promos cut a little shorter.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

NOOOOOOOO save this for Sunday


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that all folks? That's the entrance that makes Balor a star? :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If this was WCW circa 98 Nash would be laughing at this while Hall would be doing the "spooky fingers" and this would've been buried in two weeks. Good thing for Balor that isn't the case here.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe they just gave away the first demon Balor appearance on the main roster on this Raw in front of Corpus fucking Christi instead of saving it for six more days. This company can't help themselves sometimes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Entrance isn't even gonna mean anything at Summerslam now :lmao 

nice going.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this supposed to be scary? :lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

This is EXACTLY why Roman and Rusev are main eventing. Maybe it wasnt the authority promos that were the problem before, it was Seth. More wrestling from crossfit Jesus and less talking please.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lame kiddy stuff.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kudos to Seth for improvising after that fan interference


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Really? You pick the go home show to reveal the Demon King? Should've saved that for Summerslam.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please don't let him talk! :banderas2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This isn't coming off well on the bigger stage.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Finn Balor is 2Spooky5Me


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

This is our modern day demon, huh? Not only A demon, but the demon KING, huh?

What a joke.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Casual fans have now seen the Demon, how long before someone complains that Balor is doing blackface?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a pretty cool entrance by Balor.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Best entrance since Undertaker.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This crowd... Cringe


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Demon King is here! :mark: Book him vs. Ganondorf at 'Mania, damn it! :vince5


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I want a Jeff Hardy vs. Demon King Balor in a body paint on a pole match.


Book it Vince! Crayola will sponsor lol.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This is awesome chants :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

BAlor out popping all of Raw lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I like this design though for the Demon

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

What's Willow doing in the WarZone?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

King of the geeks is here!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"This is Aweome!" chants from a crowd that's been dead all night and they get physical with eachother(wasn't expecting that). Very good segment. Saved the build.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Second time Finn got the upper hand on Seth.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

he's very sweaty


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

D*mn they just gave away all their sh*t for the match on Raw :lol

2 1/2 stars confirmed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This crowd would think that this is Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crock_bottom (Jul 19, 2016)

Demon king? Worst thing since demon Kane, can't give a damn about something with such a stupid name.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Below average Raw, Brock and Heath segment was the only one I enjoyed.


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

That was kind of underwhelming.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> HHH is screaming thats my boy somewhere


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Should have let Balor just dominate.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well Rollins is willing at Summerslam. Demon King debuts on Raw and gets better of Rollins.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Was that it? Damn Rollins played it off so well.


had the idiot fan waited just 2 more mins, he could have attacked seth in the dark.

well done goofed that up


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

And that's why Balor sucks...bangs on some body paint but continues to do the same shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins is fucking terrific at selling his opponents when he needs to act scared/doubtful.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> BAlor out popping all of Raw lol


 Lesnar got the biggest pop of the night easy. Don't let smarks chanting 'this is awesome' fool you.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That alter ego has some "David Bowie" in him.... lmfao.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth probably will win somehow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, good, Seth is winning at SS


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't believe they didn't keep that for summerslam ... guys :fpalm


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The Roman feud is main eventing over this LMAO.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> Best entrance since Undertaker.


...best entrance since Heath Slater


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I could actually see either of these men winning the Universal title this Sunday.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

&#55358;&#56596; Maybe Finn isn't winning on Sunday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too bad the makeup can't help him gain thirty pounds.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow, that gimmick is cringeworthy


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Demon Finn needs to have a different moveset...It would be more interesting.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck. 

They need to stop saying this "Demon King" shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

crock_bottom said:


> Demon king? Worst thing since demon Kane, can't give a damn about something with such a stupid name.


What's wrong with it?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> y tho?
> 
> Stewart is known to be a passionate fan and was fun last year when he got involved.


But do we need to see him again a year later? Nah. He had his moment last year.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Da demon king Finn Balor


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh ffs I thought that was the end of Raw we still have an hour.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Sad and ridiculous. Seth tried to sell it, but it just looked goofy.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Is that all folks? That's the entrance that makes Balor a star? :lmao


Well i got a good laugh, I got the Michael Jackson Thriller werewolf vibe from it...


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Ronzilla said:


> ...best entrance since Heath Slater


:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev will get his revenge!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> "This is Aweome!" chants from a crowd that's been dead all night and they get physical with eachother(wasn't expecting that). Very good segment. Saved the build.


It didn't save the build, it improved it somewhat but the build is still severely below average.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> I can't believe they just gave away the first demon Balor appearance on the main roster on this Raw in front of Corpus fucking Christi instead of saving it for six more days. This company can't help themselves sometimes.


The WWE is into rabbit fuggin', they ain't got time to be makin' love... they said they don't love dem hoes!

:grin2:


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

So why does Balor turn up in his Demon King attire sometimes, and at other times, is just a leather jacket-clad, jokey Irishman?

Does he have some sort of split personality which means he is unaware of his Demon King side, or does he simply decide to whack on some facepaint in the hope that will intimidate his opponent?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent segment but build up was still as a whole shit. Still no heat, and Rusev/Reigns actually feels like a bigger match at this point.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

To anyone whose ever wondered what happens to someone who failed miserably at his cirque du soleil audition, now you know...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

guys I wont be here for a few weeks


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Balor/Rollins segment was at least better than the shit they pulled the previous two weeks.

Very lacklustre buildup for a supposed main event feud for a new title.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

That tiny dude who, at best, should be mid-card in the cruiserweight division, is supposed to be a "demon king" and intimidate his opponents, huh?

Oh how far has wrestling fallen...


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This Demon King shit is played out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins face :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Too bad the makeup can't help him gain thirty pounds.


It's because it's Black paint, it Slim's you on camera. Finn is really 252 lbs but the paint doesn't do him any justice in the size department #factualstatement 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Theres still nothing different in ring wise between Demon King and regular Finn Balor, same exact moves and everything. What makes The Demon King so much better if he does exactly the same shit as Finn Balor?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It didn't save the build, it improved it somewhat but the build is still severely below average.



You're right. But they finished strong, which is what matters most with the short attention span fans that dominate these days. Have a good match on Sunday, and I'm good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth vs. Finn better deliver in the actual match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Second time Finn got the upper hand on Seth.


Does this mean Seth is winning on Sunday? Hmm.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If this was WCW circa 98 Nash would be laughing at this while Hall would be doing the "spooky fingers" and this would've been buried in two weeks. Good thing for Balor that isn't the case here.


He was in New Japan and the indies tho, so he gets a free pass for his trash gimmick and mic work


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Best entrance since Undertaker.


Except the guy doing it is like 5'5" 160lbs and has no mic skills


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If this was WCW circa 98 Nash would be laughing at this while Hall would be doing the "spooky fingers" and this would've been buried in two weeks. Good thing for Balor that isn't the case here.


lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Rollins face :lol


:lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> So why does Balor turn up in his Demon King attire sometimes, and at other times, is just a leather jacket-clad, jokey Irishman?
> 
> Does he have some sort of split personality which means he is unaware of his Demon King side, or does he simply decide to whack on some facepaint in the hope that will intimidate his opponent?


It's Corporate Kane/Demon Kane all over again.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

While Balor is great as the Demon and has the best entrance, that did nothing to fix this shit build. The match should still take place before these matches on the card...

Styles/Cena
Lesnar/Orton
Ambrose/Ziggler
Charlotte/Sasha
Rusev/Reigns

The build has been that bad and boring. They havent hyped it at all to make anyone care.


----------



## TightsTooTight (Oct 7, 2015)

I didn't mind the demon king segment, but why the hell wasn't that used to close the show? They are competing for the main title.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

So Reigns wins tonight and Rusev at the ppv? It almost feels like there having this match to give Reigns a win and not look to bad. Since Rusev will be getting the win at Summerslam. Almost feels like there having cold feet and having Reigns lose too much without winning too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Would the Demon Kane bow to and swear fealty to The Demon King? Somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know how they are going to kill time until the main event.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I hate Reigns but him and Rollins should be going for the Universal Championship finishing their feud.

Balor/Rollins have no chemistry at all


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm sorry , no offense to the Balor fans on here but that demon look screams indy/ Chikara , I know he was huge overseas but i don't see that gimmick getting over in the states at all, I predict another Fandango all over again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm out for the night, folks. Loved that last segment. See ya' on Sunday.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And heres our weekly Pokemon Go advertisement.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> Except the guy doing it is like 5'5" 160lbs and has no mic skills


Finn is 6ft 3in 252lbs they just shoot him at angles that make him look smaller #factualstatement


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh look, it's an AARP commercial in the ring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These guys are good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Make that the Club's new ring attire!! :3


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Still nothing from Sasha and Charlotte. Would rather not see Sasha as she is awful, but Charlotte is always welcome on my TV.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Learn-ed Doctors :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> guys I wont be here for a few weeks


How come if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> they are not right in the head—some of them. I mean, the new age are dweebs


Somebody must have shown Conor that dumb Balor entrance right before he made those comments.
:duck


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Balor/Rollins feels more like a show opener then show closer. I guess US title is now top title on Raw. With Universal title being the mid card one.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TightsTooTight said:


> I didn't mind the demon king segment, but why the hell wasn't that used to close the show? They are competing for the main title.


I bet you enjoy dinner and the show at medieval times


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe Ambrose/Ziggler has been the best feud going into SummerSlam.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Club are wearing lab coats.
:ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did they just forget about Sasha and Charlotte?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I would love to see a Bray Wyatt vs "Demon King" Balor, but we would never get to the match because the entrances would last the whole show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dr. Gallows + Dr. Anderson + Dr. Mario > The Club. :yoshi



ChicagoFit said:


> So the guys from the commercials pitching Puerto Rico as a gay honeymoon destination are wrestlers?!?!?!?


And they're cousins too. So basically it was homosexual incest, which sounds like it'd fall within Vince's fetish list.

:vince5


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't see any Pokemon Go bullshit right now, so this is automatically an improvement for the Golden Truth


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still waiting to see Charlotte's tits, where are they damn it?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I bet next year Frank the Clown is wrestling for the title and headlining SummerSlam.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Alright_Mate said:


> And that's why Balor sucks...bangs on some body paint but continues to do the same shit.


I like Finn Balor, but I agree that he should change his mannerisms and moveset once he puts the paint on. When he becomes the Demon King, he should act different, have a different entrance and wrestle like a completely different person with a different moveset.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> So Reigns wins tonight and Rusev at the ppv? It almost feels like there having this match to give Reigns a win and not look to bad. Since Rusev will be getting the win at Summerslam. Almost feels like there having cold feet and having Reigns lose too much without winning too.


I think it will go the other way, Rusev wins and Reigns wins at the PPV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They should chant* Balls *whenever The Club punches, both as a tribute to Mahoney and to emphasize their new gimmick.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They should have kept Nia Jax off the show this week for Charlotte to wrestle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry but Gallows and Anderson suck


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

BrotherNero said:


> The Roman feud is main eventing over this LMAO.


That's why i laugh when people say he's in the mid card. He closed the show last week and he's closing the show this week... I'm sorry, but that's not being in the mid card, that's main eventing. Even when he's not going after the world title the show still revolves around him.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> I don't know how they are going to kill time until the main event.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For some reason I havent hit X on that tab yet. 3rd hour filler time of Raw is always the worst


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

@;


TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sorry but Gallows and Anderson suck


They need to go to japan,where the competition is easier.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier using Francesca II as a weapon = Domestic abuse. :troll



Bubba Chuck said:


> But do we need to see him again a year later? Nah. He had his moment last year.


He and Seth have history, so I suspect they'll do a little a skit and that'll be the entirety of his involvement. Surely that's harmless enough.

:draper2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Still waiting to see Charlotte's tits, where are they damn it?


Dana Brooke and JoJo are the best female eye candy in the WWE right now, but Charlotte does have her nights.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You're right. But they finished strong, which is what matters most with the short attention span fans that dominate these days. Have a good match on Sunday, and I'm good.


Right, the build was bad but this segment is what will stick with casuals/kids and that's what matters.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Festus with the Japanese writing on his gear , HEY LOOK AT ME I WRESTLED IN JAPAN!!!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Confirmed New Day drops titles at SS


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this feud really revolving around testicles? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder what is being used in the jar? It looks like a egg to me.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> Did they just forget about Sasha and Charlotte?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well since Sasha was in the same NXT Mic Skills 101 class as Roman, Cass and Balor, they'd be foolish to let her do a live, in ring talking segment...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

There are men fighting over a pickled egg on television. So, just like outside a glasgow chippie at this time in the morning then.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> That's why i laugh when people say he's in the mid card. He closed the show last week and he's closing the show this week... I'm sorry, but that's not being in the mid card, that's main eventing. Even when he's not going after the world title the show still revolves around him.



To be fair, though, Rusev and Roman should always main event over Balor and Rollins. I don't give a shit which title is on the line.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day finally gets one on Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Charlotte has 80 nipples


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

So...

Giving away the first glimpse of the Demon of free TV in front of a dead crowd rather than a hot crowd at the second biggest show of the year, you couldn't wait 5 fucking days? And you build to that reveal by having Rollins going around "looking for him"? And despite the fact that it's the MAIN EVENT FEUD FOR SUMMERSLAM FOR YOUR BRAND NEW WORLD TITLE, you can't put it in the ME spot of the go home show because Roman's US FUCKING TITLE FEUD has to close the show!?!

I literally can't facepalm enough for this shit. Fucking WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought we was about to see Ringfranchescaitous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta admit, I loved the hell out of that Xavier knee strike.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> So why does Balor turn up in his Demon King attire sometimes, and at other times, is just a leather jacket-clad, jokey Irishman?
> 
> *Does he have some sort of split personality which means he is unaware of his Demon King side*, or does he simply decide to whack on some facepaint in the hope that will intimidate his opponent?


This would actually be cool. Too bad they already cut a promo showing he's aware of the demon.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> I think it will go the other way, Rusev wins and Reigns wins at the PPV.


I didn't think they would give Reigns US Title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Theres Charlotte's tits!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

People will say what they want and disagree, but at the end of the day, whether you think it was silly or cringy or whatever, it got the worst crowd in the USA to chant “This is Awesome.” 

I mean, we can argue all day but let’s not ignore what we’re seeing right in front of us.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

A little tribute to Kenny Omega from Xavier with that kneestrike.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte poking (Y)


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hero? Didn't Charlotte and Dana feud in NXT?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Charlotte's titties get bigger every week....


----------



## TightsTooTight (Oct 7, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> Is this feud really revolving around testicles? :lol


So you don't want the attitude era back?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. WWE actually remembered they have other divas on the roster lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW... didn't see that coming (Joel Osteen voice).


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Charlotte! :homer3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana's tits enter the room before she does.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte is so good at being a heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They need to fit Dana with that Marlena prosthetic. :bryanlol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dana Brooke face turn coming, this would've probably went well in NXT.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dana's voice is so fucking annoying.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mgman said:


> Confirmed New Day drops titles at SS


Yep, the Big E injury they worked into the story was very much a giveaway. It gives New Day a protected loss.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Even though I'm still unclear as to why the "Demon King" occurs, I did find the entrance to be quite good. Then again, another guy who tries to give off a supernatural vibe (IMO), Bray Wyatt also has a cool entrance but does cringey stuff like the crab walk in the ring. Let's hope The Demon King matches the showmanship of his entrance in the ring, and isn't just A.N.Other cruiserweight in fancy dress.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Hero? Didn't Charlotte and Dana feud in NXT?


Typical revisionist history...Welcome to WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MyaTheBee said:


> Charlotte's titties get bigger every week....


And i'm perfectly fine with that


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I enjoyed the entrance naturally..... But jesus fuck WWE, why didn't you wait until Sunday? This is why you are fucking spiralling out of control. Brooklyn would have erupted hundreds of time louder and with more energy. Hopefully they have him come out in something more elaborate now so it was a "feint" of kinds.

This Raw has been boring though. SD is running away with this "competition".


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So judging by that backstage segment between Dana & Charlotte, after Summerslam Dana might be turning babyface & feuding with Charlotte. Leaving Sasha free to feud with Nia Jax.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Wow. WWE actually remembered they have other divas on the roster lol.


Foxy's gonna have her first appearance since the brand split happened :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> This would actually be cool. Too bad they already cut a promo showing he's aware of the demon.


I get that they are going for the attraction/special deal with this demon Balor vs regular man business: but being honest: don't think beyond the live crowd regular Balor is gonna get too far whereas at least the Demon look catches the eye of casual fans flipping around: so IDK if they could do this through camera tricks during pretapes or something: but some pretaped Blight from Batman Beyond-esque stuff leading into Balor wrestling in the ring as the Demon would be some cool stuff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> I didn't think they would give Reigns US Title.


It is what they should have done back when Rusev was having his monster run. Instead of having Cena beat him, it should have been Reigns.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate on Charlotte alot, but wouldn't being taken under her wing..........and bosoms.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> after Summerslam Dana might be turning babyface


Oh yeah, that would definitely work...

:duck


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Say what you'll say about the Demon King, but I think he is going to be a very successful hostess at the Rainforest Cafe...I'm talking that multiple time employee of the month kind of success!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice to see an NXT Takeover promo vid on Raw, especially after how well Takeover: Brooklyn did last year.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alicia looks great.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

A wild Alicia fox appears!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Asuka to kick Bayley's ass out the door to the main roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Alicia looks great.


She really does.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Charlotte making fun of Dana is like a turd making fun of a sunset. Apparently Ric didn't tell his daughter that an uggo's opinion is only 1/10 the worth of a beautiful person's opinion.

And holy shit, a wild Alicia Fox appears! :O


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I think Charlotte has the best attire out of all the Raw women.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte has pregnancy boobs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Honestly does anyone really think Raw is better than Smackdown? This is beyond trash. I had hopes for Raw with the CW division but considering most of the Raw roster are geeks I don't know if they'll get over either.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Alicia Fox????

Forgot she was in the WWE...Seriously.

Looking sexy tho.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

When the guy in the Usos commercial says "press conference in 5 minutes" I wonder "what have they been charged with?"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> So judging by that backstage segment between Dana & Charlotte, after Summerslam Dana might be turning babyface & feuding with Charlotte. Leaving Sasha free to feud with Nia Jax.


Nia Jax needs to go over there, so I'm not sure what WWE will do... oh wait..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

My goodness Charlotte.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Typical revisionist history...Welcome to WWE.


I know, its' so damn frustrating. Especially when we aren't getting the Dana we got in NXT. WWE making her out to be some awestruck lost puppy is just :MAD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God, Charlotte in NXT was like a pre teen awkward skinny transvestite compared to main roster heel Charlotte who looks like a goddess.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

This Sasha vs Charlotte feud sucks. It'll be the same with Sasha vs Bailey all they're doing is repeating what we've already seen in NXT to a larger audience.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How come if you don't mind me asking?


I'll be backpacking in Europe


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Get Sasha off commentary :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Alicia's been there almost 10 years? damn


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I truthfully don't mind Charlotte trashing Dana. Mostly because I wouldn't mind never seeing, or hearing Dana ever again.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Takeover competing with Diaz-McGregor 2. Damn, at least UFC undercard looks pretty shallow on names so I can pay attention to Takeover on laptop while everyone else is watching UFC. Hopefully it doesn't run long into the co-main and main event.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh good, they put the girl with horrible mic skills on commentary.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Honestly does anyone really think Raw is better than Smackdown? This is beyond trash. I had hopes for Raw with the CW division but considering most of the Raw roster are geeks I don't know if they'll get over either.


It was certainly better last week, but this week is yet to be determined.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Honestly does anyone really think Raw is better than Smackdown? This is beyond trash. I had hopes for Raw with the CW division but considering most of the Raw roster are geeks I don't know if they'll get over either.


The first week was great; it quickly turned to shit afterwards :/

Smackdown is way more consistent with better storyline developments.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Sasha kinda sucks on commentary..


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> I'm sorry , no offense to the Balor fans on here but that demon look screams indy/ Chikara , I know he was huge overseas but i don't see that gimmick getting over in the states at all, I predict another Fandango all over again


Couldn't be more wrong. He is going to be biggest babyface in the company in a month because of that entrance. I've been saying it for a year now. Vince and Triple H see nothing but dollar signs with him. Kids are going to be obsessed.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn Sasha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn at this rate, Charlotte will be sporting Triple J's by the time WrestleMania rolls around if her boobs keep expanding. :agree:


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Squats reigning supreme.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God, Charlotte in NXT was like a pre teen awkward skinny transvestite compared to main roster heel Charlotte who looks like a goddess.


Couldn't have said it better myself :lol


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha Banks is an horrible babyface.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This segment looks so fucking stupid


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the first time I've noticed Sasha's booty. kada


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Really haven't liked this Charlotte and Sasha feud especially the segments with Enzo, Sasha really excels in a heel role.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG....Sasha in those pants...lawd have muhcy!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

What was the crowd chanting?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Charlotte sucks" - yep, she's a good heel


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte is such a great heel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Charlotte getting major heat for humiliating Sasha.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dana struggling to break Sasha's shades... :HA :HA


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

"Charlotte sucks" chants from what sounds like women and children. Nice job, heel.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

DammitC said:


> "Charlotte sucks" - yep, she's a good heel


It is refreshing to see a heel actually getting booed.


----------



## TightsTooTight (Oct 7, 2015)

Charlotte is fantastic. She should still have the belt.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> I'll be backpacking in Europe


Oh that sounds like fun! Be careful traveling and all that. :smile2: I have only left the state I have never left the country before and I'm kinda scared to ride a plane.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So what's closing the show if Reigns is next?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

MEMS said:


> Couldn't be more wrong. He is going to be biggest babyface in the company in a month because of that entrance. I've been saying it for a year now. Vince and Triple H see nothing but dollar signs with him. Kids are going to be obsessed.


He's half Fonzie from Happy Days and half poor cirque du soleil imitation; he'll be HUGE with every grandmother that's living in a trailer park...


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Some gif Sasha please, she was looking tasty


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

ChicagoFit said:


> He's half Fonzie from Happy Days and half poor cirque du soleil imitation; he'll be HUGE with every grandmother that's living in a trailer park...


You say that like that HASNT been a key demographic for pro wrestling since the 50's...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What's left to close? Reigns and Rusev aren't going 35-40 minutes surely. Seems off my head they have went through everything and Mick and Steph already made their appearance.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

At least I have Tuesday nights...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Oh that sounds like fun! Be careful traveling and all that. :smile2: I have only left the state I have never left the country before and I'm kinda scared to ride a plane.


Do you ever drive in a car? Because you're like a billion times more likely to be involved in a automobile accident than in an airplane accident. Air travel is much safer than driving.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Decent segment but build up was still as a whole shit. Still no heat, and Rusev/Reigns actually feels like a bigger match at this point.


Fucking pitiful, why blow the wad on the Demon King to result in...nothing. Finn's gonna have to step it up, or they're gonna kill him overexposing that shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun squash match next?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

My mother always used to ask me why can't I be more like Lloyd Braun Strowman.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeri-KO and Roman-Rusev is carrying Raw.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BRAUN :lmao


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

BRAAAAAAAUUUUNNNGHJDHLHDNMFHHSGK!!!!1!1!!11!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, that pic of Ambrose reminds me of how cool Shield Ambrose is compared to Lunatic Cringe Ambrose.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lana is a Russian princess? Nah chill, she's clearly the Russian Queen


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> Do you ever drive in a car? Because you're like a billion times more likely to be involved in a automobile accident than in an airplane accident. Air travel is much safer than driving.


I have a permit but I don't have my license yet I got to get a car and cars are expensive so I haven't drove much.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

ChicagoFit said:


> He's half Fonzie from Happy Days and half poor cirque du soleil imitation; he'll be HUGE with every grandmother that's living in a trailer park...


You're not who they're targeting with him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun's impressive until he does an actual wrestling move.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

We're seriously getting a 20 minute reigns-rusev fight? When they're going to fight again on Sunday? 

Goddammit, WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How can you really root against Rusev when Reigns disrespected his wife TWICE!?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy cleavage Lana :shocked:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They're really going to give away this match tonight. 

No fucking way.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This match is gonna have any fuckery? Why spoil the summerslam match now lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That cartoony Roman Empire logo needs to go...fast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think Lana lost her "honor" to Vacant.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Roman is my hero


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I think Roman's going over. They always put Satan-Roman's picture on the card when he's winning.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman not coming through the crowd cracks me up :kobelol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The red on Roman's gear is dope, too bad they only did it since he's getting the US title :lol


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

This will end with an impromptu tag match.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LeBraun Strowman is a beast


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Can ANYONE explain how Roman is the face here!?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself :lol


Lol i mean just look at the difference, its so funny how drastically different she looks since coming to the main roster and turning heel

NXT Charlotte- awkward skinny transvestite









Main roster heel Charlotte- goddess


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Should I give Smackdown another chance? I haven't really been watching it.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

B316 said:


> This will end with an impromptu tag match.


Teddy Long, is that you?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.... Seems that Balor was basically the only good thing to this Raw. And they are overloading on Rusev and Roman. Lucky for them Rusev has been carrying it better than expected and made it half as annoying as it would have been with someone else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman can't be a true heel without a beard of evil. :draper2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> How can you really root against Rusev when Reigns disrespected his wife TWICE!?


Because this is wrestling and normal morals and values don't matter much :draper2

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i mean just look at the difference
> 
> NXT Charlotte
> 
> ...


It's alarming how completely different the two pictures look. I'd say she had to have gotten some work done, but to my knowledge she hasn't taken any time off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good thing he came out pissed and there was no feeling out process

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns needs to ditch the D-Lo Brown chest protector.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i mean just look at the difference, its so funny how drastically different she looks since turning heel and coming to the main roster
> 
> NXT Charlotte
> 
> ...


She became a woman in 2016 :homer


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Rusev, you know who else was a great US champ and can still go?

The 5 time, 5 time, 5 time, 5 time, 5 time WCW Champion, sucka!

Book it for Clash of Champions.

Would love to see Sting vs Rusev, but Sting might not wrestle again until 2017.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, did the bell ring yet? (Before the commercial break?)


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Well.... Seems that Balor was basically the only good thing to this Raw.


Uhm, no. That shit was embarrassing and awful.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Should I give Smackdown another chance? I haven't really been watching it.


SD has been the better show the last 2 weeks for sure. Tomorrow night should be awesome.

Ambrose/Ziggler feud has been 100x better than Rollins/Balor

Styles/Cena will have their last segments befoee Summerslam

The work they are doing with the women entertain me more than on Raw. Becky, Eva(yes Eva) and Alexa Bliss were great last week. 

Miz and Maryse kill it every week. Should get a Crews/Miz segment to build IC Title match. 

American Alpha still needs a tag team feud and Im hoping its Breezango. That wouod be great. 

With Smackdown being 2 hours it just flows better and has less filler.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Should I give Smackdown another chance? I haven't really been watching it.


In my opinion, it's been better than RAW two of the three weeks since the split. Plus it flows better as it's only two hours.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Roman not coming through the crowd cracks me up :kobelol


Now all he needs to do is lose is the music and the gear and he can finally get his very own character that doesn't cling to a dead stable.


----------



## TightsTooTight (Oct 7, 2015)

Spaz350 said:


> Can ANYONE explain how Roman is the face here!?!


I'm glad I'm not the only one confused about this feud. Roman has been a total ass this whole time, but Rusev is the bad guy because he isn't American. Classic WWE crap.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Hey Rusev, you know who else was a great US champ and can still go?
> 
> The 5 time, 5 time, 5 time, 5 time, 5 time WCW Champion, sucka!
> 
> ...


Uh, Sting retired because Rollins nearly killed him


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nay.

Reigns has to "overcome the odds" to win the US Title. 

GTFO


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

2.3 million viewed that video.....same as RAW recently lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Should I give Smackdown another chance? I haven't really been watching it.


Yes. Yes... and Hell Yes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Uh, Sting retired because Rollins nearly killed him


I know this, that's why I said 2017.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone else noticed how Midcard Roman seems to be more over positively compared to Main Event Roman?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

"That left arm of Roman reigns has to be useless by now!"

As opposed to the rest of him?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She became a woman in 2016 :homer


kada


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> SD has been the better show the last 2 weeks for sure. Tomorrow night should be awesome.
> 
> Ambrose/Ziggler feud has been 100x better than Rollins/Balor
> 
> ...





EL SHIV said:


> In my opinion, it's been better than RAW two of the three weeks since the split. Plus it flows better as it's only two hours.


Well I guess I will have to watch it tomorrow it sounds like alot is happening! I hope too see you two in the discussion thread tomorrow! :smile2:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KC Armstrong said:


> Uhm, no. That shit was embarrassing and awful.


Let me guess, you embarrased yourself over the boring ass dipshit Brock Lesnar. Hopefully he goes back to the UFC and takes you fake tough guys with him. O wait, he fucked up and got caught with PEDs. Oops.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Spaz350 said:


> Can ANYONE explain how Roman is the face here!?!


Rusev has been the babyface in most of the feuds he's been in. WWE is filled with nothing but bullies.

Be a S.T.A.R....my ass!!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Reigns needs to ditch the D-Lo Brown chest protector.


Or he needs to embrace the chest protector even more and add a frog splash to his arsenal to properly take advantage of it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:sodone at those very brief "RU-SEV! MACH-KA!" chants.

:salute at Corpus Christi has stepping their game up considerably tonight.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

The Revival is masturbating to how Rusev is working Roman's arm.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

WWE is clearly regretting the brand split by giving this match three segments + overrun when they have a title match in six days.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

dclikewah said:


> Or he needs to embrace the chest protector even more and add a frog splash to his arsenal to properly take advantage of it.


I won't lie, I'd mark for Reigns up on the turnbuckle doing the "D-Lo head shake"...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns actually looked kinda bad ass and cool with the beard, so naturally the dumb ass shaves it and goes back to generic pretty boy goatee.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Let me guess, you creamed yourself over the boring ass dipshit Brock Lesnar. Hopefully he goes back to the UFC and takes you fake tough guys with him. O wait, he fucked up and got caught with PEDs. Oops.


But the Brock segment was so much better though :lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Should I give Smackdown another chance? I haven't really been watching it.


RAW is the Roman Reigns show so... yeah. Check it out.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> I think Lana lost her "honor" to Vacant.


Vacant the goat champion :mj2


----------



## TightsTooTight (Oct 7, 2015)

I love that they are making a big deal out of the left arm. He uses his right arm in 90 percent of his offense.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Let me guess, you embarrased yourself over the boring ass dipshit Brock Lesnar. Hopefully he goes back to the UFC and takes you fake tough guys with him. O wait, he fucked up and got caught with PEDs. Oops.


you're mad as fuck :mj2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Well I guess I will have to watch it tomorrow it sounds like alot is happening! I hope too see you two in the discussion thread tomorrow! :smile2:



You haven't watched Smackdown Live, yet? I'm not sure if you have, but oh boy! Well like someone has said, it's been the better show these past 2 weeks.

I have enough faith in Smackdown to say that you are probably going to be in for a treat tomorrow night. Hope to see you there! 

Edit: sorry, I think I quoted parts of your whole post


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Let me guess, you creamed yourself over the boring ass dipshit Brock Lesnar. Hopefully he goes back to the UFC and takes you fake tough guys with him. O wait, he fucked up and got caught with PEDs. Oops.



What does Lesnar have to do with the fact that Balor is embarrassing and should be nowhere near the top of the card? You're actually watching a guy in the ring right now who should be a main eventer.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShadowKiller said:


> But the Brock segment was so much better though :lol


It has that lazy dipshit in it. I don't give one fuck about Lesnar and his "legitness"... hope he gets RKO'd Sunday and then is never seen on WWE TV again. He has been a fucking abysmmal blackhole on the roster.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

noel foley is so hot but she has 0 charisma and 0 presence about her


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

In retrospect, I deserve to be disappointed by Raw tonight. I watched the G1 Climax finale tonight before Raw started, knowing full well Raw wouldn't measure up. Shame on me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

sbuch said:


> noel foley is so hot but she has 0 charisma and 0 presence about her


Exactly, she's really awkward.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

So much filler during the Reigns/Rusev match. They've been out there since halfway through the 3rd hour and I reckon we've seen no more than 10 minutes of actual action.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sbuch said:


> noel foley is so hot but she has 0 charisma and 0 presence about her


and can't act to save her life.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the Reigns/Rusev US title program has main-evented/went last on Raw for two weeks now over the Rollins/Balor Universal title program because............:francis


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the entire marketing behind Holy Foley is "Look how hot Foley's daughter is!".


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BrotherNero said:


> RAW is the Roman Reigns show so... yeah. Check it out.


RAW IS ROMAN lol just kidding. Anyway yeah I am gonna watch Smackdown tomorrow. I really miss Becky Lynch and a couple other wrestlers.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

can someone explain how we are supposed to be excited for the Reigns/Rusev rematch at SummerSlam after seeing it tonight?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So Roman is probably winning at Summerslam after this match tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

What a mistake by WWE to have this match tonight. Way to ruin the whole thing, WWE.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The rock papaer scissors match in the crowd was intense as fuck :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So the Reigns/Rusev US title program has main-evented/went last on Raw for two weeks now over the Rollins/Balor Universal title program because............:francis


Well because ........ :reigns2


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I really have not enjoyed Raw since the split besides that first episode. Tonight was no different I turned it off. I am so thankful for this split though because I really like Smackdown, and so does my family.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So the Reigns/Rusev US title program has main-evented/went last on Raw for two weeks now over the Rollins/Balor Universal title program because............:francis


Because we all got suckered into thinking they were depushing him. We should know better, in WWE were not allowed to have hope or enjoyment.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> and can't act to save her life.


PUSH HER TO THE MOON! :vince5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reminds me of Reigns pinning Rollins clean before their PPV match (Reigns got injured afterwards) :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rusev could carry a show, but WWE prefers Ambrose, the worst WWE/WHC EVER! And I should I know, I checked! The next closest was Diesel.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Why would they do this match right now? I wasn't interested in it to begin with but damn any interest I had left is gone....and I'm not even watching.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"let's go Rusev" chants :rusevyes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns trying to immitate Cena with that Protoplex.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KC Armstrong said:


> What does Lesnar have to do with the fact that Balor is embarrassing and should be nowhere near the top of the card? You're actually watching a guy in the ring right now who should be a main eventer.


Except Devitt/Balor has proven to be a main eventer before. I know I know, how dare we take NJPW and NXT as proof that he connects with most people. And tonight... In this dead crowd... Yeah, he clearly has that IT that it takes to be a main eventer. 

Or are you gonna start that "he's too small" bullshit and out yourself as one of those weird fossils known as size marks?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> > So the Reigns/Rusev US title program has main-evented/went last on Raw for two weeks now over the Rollins/Balor Universal title program because............:francis
> ...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Long hair is great for calling spots unnoticed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

First they blew their load on Rollins/Balor with all that Balor offense

And now we're getting everything Rusev/Roman can do ! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

2 1/2 stars confirmed once again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

You can feel the amount of kids and women here.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> You haven't watched Smackdown Live, yet? I'm not sure if you have, but oh boy! Well like someone has said, it's been the better show these past 2 weeks.
> 
> I have enough faith in Smackdown to say that you are probably going to be in for a treat tomorrow night. Hope to see you there!
> 
> Edit: sorry, I think I quoted parts of your whole post


I watched the draft one and the one after with the rumble at the beginning. I think the Dolph and Dean match will be good at Summerslam. I think Dean is growing on me I wasn't the biggest fan of him but not watching Smackdown has kinda made me miss him never thought I would say that lol.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Benoit headbutt = buried


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they giving this match away a week before Summerslam? They already gave away Demon King Balor, now they're giving away the US Title match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good news. Corpus Christi may be a dead as fuck town, but at least they can count to ten. :fuckyeah


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev gonna end up like Benoit with all them headbutts.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Welp, looks like my cable just got knocked out by the storm, I guess God's pitying me and not making me watch more fuckery... What am I missing?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

If only Roman and Rusev were friends..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev is such a great heel that even that scrub Roman is getting babyface chants.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Too many headbutts, that was filler.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

So Roman wins tonight and loses sunday? I can dig that.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I watched the draft one and the one after with the rumble at the beginning. I think the Dolph and Dean match will be good at Summerslam. I think Dean is growing on me I wasn't the biggest fan of him but not watching Smackdown has kinda made me miss him never thought I would say that lol.


Go on youtube and watch Ambrose and Ziggler's promos from the last 2 weeks. They are great. Shouldnt be hard to find. Im looking forward to Styles/Cena, Becky and American Alpha the most tomorrow, but the whole show should be great.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev! CRUSH that scrub!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

50/50 booking lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This match should not be happening at all, but I see why. They want Roman to get a big win against Rusev but allow Rusev to win sunday to retain the title, so both men have a 1-1 against each other.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Roman! Win it for the good ol' USA.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny the Universal Title feud is midcard, while the US Title is main eventing Raw 2 weeks in a row, wonder why? Cause Reigns is involved?....nah couldn't be. 

Being pushed down the card my ass, they just turned his US Title feud into the main event of Raw. Its gotten more build than Rollins and Balor ffs.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is gonna be EXACTLY how their match at Summerslam goes.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

50/50 booking...Summerslam officially fully spoiled at this point.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So no way Rusev wins today AND on Sunday.

So he'll either lose Lana's honor or the title


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is stupid, boring and pointless.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are they giving this match away a week before Summerslam? They already gave away Demon King Balor, now they're giving away the US Title match.


Absolutely mind boggling.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Roman gonna break the accolade.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DoubtGin said:


> The first week was great; it quickly turned to shit afterwards :/
> 
> Smackdown is way more consistent with better storyline developments.


You can sum this up with guys on SD can actually talk. They don't have to work matches every week to sell anything, they can talk their way to a match next week or ppv to make it more special. They don't have to give the millk away. It is the old school original Raw brand split formula that gave them higher sustained ceiling that SD back in the day. Irony


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

God, I love Rusev.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

If this show is supposed to get you to subscribe for SummerSlam then it's a failure of epic proportions


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is a sick match!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> can someone explain how we are supposed to be excited for the Reigns/Rusev rematch at SummerSlam after seeing it tonight?


The same way people got hyped for the 75 Owens vs Zayn matches we've seen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is a long ass fucking match. But it's been pretty good I will say.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev looks like he's gotta shit


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Spaz350 said:


> I won't lie, I'd mark for Reigns up on the turnbuckle doing the "D-Lo head shake"...


D'lo is cool, I was a bigger fan of B'lo Brown tho


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Another one of my favs to eat the shovel this Sunday.

Thanks WWE. Dog House my ass.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The longer this goes, the less exciting the actual PPV match gets.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like Roman's back to pre Wellness invulnerability.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This match is pretty good..I wish they saved it for Summerslam.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good spear.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Match is good as hell, a brawler and a powerhouse going at it

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Go on youtube and watch Ambrose and Ziggler's promos from the last 2 weeks. They are great. Shouldnt be hard to find. Im looking forward to Styles/Cena, Becky and American Alpha the most tomorrow, but the whole show should be great.


The WWE youtube channel might have some of them on there. Styles and Cena always put on a good show, American Alpha was great in NXT, and Becky is awesome I really hope she wins the Smackdown's Women's Title I think I heard they are gonna make one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Predictable. Roman wins here. Doesn't win the US title at Summerslam.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rusev winning at SS.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman is gonna beat Rusev twice in 7 days :lol


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol so what are they doing different with Roman?

BTW Rusev should be pushed to the moon ...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

and here it starts again. super Reigns is back.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Good matches always end with this spear bullshit.....I hate Reigns


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny the Universal Title feud is midcard, while the US Title is main eventing Raw 2 weeks in a row, wonder why? Cause Reigns is involved?....nah couldn't be.
> 
> Being pushed down the card my ass, they just turned his US Title feud into the main event of Raw. Its gotten more build than Rollins and Balor ffs.


US Title / Evil Foreigner / Olympics - all play a fact in it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev gonna win at SS, then? Cool.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Good match. Should've been saved for Summerslam though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

One spear to end the match when Rusev gave Reigns like 10 concussion head kicks? ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev better CRUSH that scrub on Sunday.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wins tonight. Wins at Summerslam. 

They won't have nothing else to give the audience on Sunday besides another title to Reigns.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The point of this was?

What a bullshit match, disregarding its quality.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bruh this SuperRoman shiet is for the birds! But Rusev will retain at Summerslam somehow. Maybe a dq.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

The US Champ pinned clean heading into SummerSlam. :maury

this company. :cornette


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

and Roman's Empire ROARS for the victory of the one, the only - - - THE GUY


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hopefully Rusev retains at Summerslam even if they make him cheat by using Lana I still want him to win!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The WWE youtube channel might have some of them on there. Styles and Cena always put on a good show, American Alpha was great in NXT, and Becky is awesome I really hope she wins the Smackdown's Women's Title I think I heard they are gonna make one.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Lana's honor crushed!

US Champ crushed!

Fuck it. What do we know? After all, how are our feds doing?:trips2


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Predictable finish, with Reigns losing on Sunday after passing out from the pain.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well wasn't that just a perfectly mediocre main event.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They should've had Cesaro vs Rusev for the US title for tonight instead, but not in the main event. I'd have Seth/the Demon King segment end this go home show.

Rusev and Roman could've had a stare down after the US champion retains to end the segment. Later on in the night, Cesaro could cost Sheamus his match against Sami to get even with him. After the next commercial break, you still have that same security breaking up the brawl between Cesaro and Sheamus along with Foley making their match at Summerslam.

Here is how I would've structured this go home show (leaving the other parts out)

Seth says he's going to look for the Demon King in the opening clip

Rusev attacks Roman backstage to get even with him for ruining the wedding ceremony last week

Rusev vs Cesaro for the US title ( I would've had Cesaro step up to Rusev for a title shot end the show last week)

Roman having a stare down with Rusev after he beats Cesaro thanks to Sheamus

Foley forms a match between Cesaro and Sheamus after the commercial break after getting the security to break up the brawl

The Demon King/Seth Rollins's segment to end this go home show (THE FINAL SEGMENT)


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So Rusev gets all that offense in, no answer. 1 spear at the end and that's game.

????


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, that was nice. Why was that not saved for Summer Slam?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

US Title closing the go home show for the the 2nd biggest ppv of the year, only cause Reigns is involved.... Dude comes back after failing a drug test, and sure he loses a few matches, but then gets booked to close Raw for like 3 straight weeks, and his US Title feud which is supposed to be a demotion gets turned into the main event of the show every week.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Predictable. Roman wins here. Doesn't win the US title at Summerslam.


I predict when Roman goes for his "howl" in the corner right before his spear, Lana will hold his leg, then when he turns around he'll get a fkn Machka kick and then will be crushed. :sleep


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Reigns standing tall at the end of two Raws in a row. Sent down to the midcard my ass.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No idea why they blew their load with this tonight. The olympics maybe? who knows, either way they shouldn't have. Best seg was was Heathy baby lol, poor guy.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is honestly where Roman should be.

There was zero need for him to be catapulted to the WWE Championship picture when he can work with guys like Rusev and other mid-carders to solidify his position and earn his cheers. The crowd honestly was invested in this match, as was I.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

just because they intend to have rusev retain on Sunday doesn't mean Reigns needs to get a win tonight. they could have just not had this match take place tonight.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

mgman said:


> So Rusev gets all that offense in, no answer. 1 spear at the end and that's game.
> 
> ????


Super Reigns is here to stay....Ugh.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Meh, the first hour had some decent stuff, like Jericho/KO backstage and Rusev was GOATing it up throughout the whole show, but RAW was very weak AGAIN.

Lacklustre shows three week in a row.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuck it - it has to be said.


TNA is actually a better product right now than WWE. Ok - at least better than RAW.

Holy shit I can't keep doing this. Please make it better.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

WWE clearly had got cold feet about Reigns losing to Rusev at Summerslam. So they gave him the win tonight, so he doesn't look as bad losing to Rusev at Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Damn, that was nice. Why was that not saved for Summer Slam"


Yeah it was a good match but I think they could have saved some of the action for SummerSlam.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

If there is ever a Nakamura and Reigns match, Nakamura would have to hit Reigns with, at least, 20 Kinshasas to win.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Smackdown> RAW ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good match and now all the "why does Reigns deserve a title" match crying can stop, he pinned the champ there he deserves his title shot. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Terrible show

Best thing was Brock saying "shit" on WWE TV


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Predictable. Roman wins here. Doesn't win the US title at Summerslam.


In the end, he still wins. More people see Roman winning on RAW than they will seeing him lose on PPV/Network no matter what nefarious way in which he loses.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> No idea why they blew their load with this tonight. The olympics maybe? who knows, either way they shouldn't have. Best seg was was Heathy baby lol, poor guy.


The Olympic coverage has been raping them for ratings...Now that I think about,all this fuckery actually makes sense.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty solid Raw I have to say. A definite step up from last week.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

sbuch said:


> Lol so what are they doing different with Roman?
> 
> BTW* Rusev should be pushed to the moon* ...


I agree. Russev is the only main event level talent on Raw and all they do job him out to lesser talent like Reigns, Zayn, Balor, Sin Cara, etc. This needs to stop.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank goodness for TNA, or there'd be no good weekly wrestling on TV.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> Smackdown> RAW ?


lol easily. Still care about a few of the talents on Raw, but fuck 3 hours and all the filler.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Serious question though.

How the hell is Rusev supposed to win at Summerslam?

Reigns beat the living shit out of him backstage, Reigns no-sold the beatdown and then kicked out of his ENTIRE offense.

I'm not even being a smart ass, what's a realistic scenario Rusev can possibly win after that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> WWE clearly had got cold feet about Reigns losing to Rusev at Summerslam. So they gave him the win tonight, so he doesn't look as bad losing to Rusev at Summerslam.


If Reigns does end up losing at SummerSlam it will be a protected loss possibly via distraction (from Lana maybe), no way they have him lose clean or tap out against Rusev. After that he will likely go right into the Universal Title picture against whomever wins the title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So people complain they have the midcard feud touching, but then complain that they aren't touching in the main event feud? Lol what

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Asmodeus said:


> Damn, that was nice. Why was that not saved for Summer Slam?




Because Rusev is winning at Summerslam. They won't put the US title on Reigns, he will be back in the main events in a few months. So they had him get the win tonight, because they don't want to make him look too weak. So how it shows hes capable of beating Rusev. While at Summerslam they can do the angle were he loses without tapping out after passing out from the pain. In attempt to get the crowd to cheer for Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman's going to lose at Summerslam. :fuckyeah. RAW was okay but is the awkward kid brother of the true flagship that is the brand that grabbed the brass ring: Smackdown Live. :banderas


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Idk if anyone is watching Holy Foley... but what in the fuck happened to Foley's wife?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Raw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Idk if anyone is watching Holy Foley... but what in the fuck happened to Foley's wife?!


Foley is married to his beard.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What shit booking... Again. Raw absolutely sucks. Rusev did his best to carry his segments and this feud, but it is so much bullshit with the same Roman lovefest that there is no saving it. The New Day need to get more serious and they really need to give the Club some edge. THe woman's match is absolute boredom and a clear rehash of a good idea that Vince just can't copy because he is an idiot........ And of course they blow their load with The Demon instead of waiting SIX DAYS to unleash it in front of a crowd that would have lost it. It was good at least, but it was hotshotted. 

Raw is embarrasing as wrestling and as entertainnment. No matter how Vince views his product, he is failing and he is now a failure.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> If Reigns does end up losing at SummerSlam it will be a protected loss possibly via distraction (from Lana maybe), no way they have him lose clean or tap out against Rusev. After that he will likely go right into the Universal Title picture against whomever wins the title.



Either something like that or him passing out from the pain from Rusev submisson. In attempt to get the crowd to cheer from him.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Good match and now all the *"why does Reigns deserve a title" match crying can stop, he pinned the champ there he deserves his title shot. *


Overlooking the FACT that he was named to the title match BEFORE pinning the champion but hey gotta love that #WWELogic , hell & with the way their giving the US title match more "_importance_" in the last two weeks this gif STILL has merit.......











Also hoped Roman enjoyed the cheers, good luck in the NYC 

#REGINS-WELLNESS-STRIKE #WWELogic #NevergonnaCHEER


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I agree the demon should of been saved for SS, as for the Reigns vs. Rusev match.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

> AngryConsumer said:
> 
> 
> > Idk if anyone is watching Holy Foley... but what in the fuck happened to Foley's wife?![/QUOT
> ...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Frost99 said:


> Overlooking the FACT that he was named to the title match BEFORE pinning the champion but hey gotta love that #WWELogic , hell & with the way their giving the US title match more "_importance_" in the last two weeks this gif STILL has merit.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is folk wanted a competition stand point reason on why he was getting a title shot (because apparently champion has a beef with someone isn't a valid reason for a title feud when Reigns is involved) so know you have a reason. Reigns has personal beef with Rusev and he's pinned him recently in a 1 vs 1 match.

As far as Brooklyn who cares the fact is they are going to react to Reigns. And as long as he's getting a reaction they will use him in important spots. Fans care about Reigns, if they didn't he'd get the Del Rio silent treatment. Let's be real Reigns will have one of the most talked about matches at Summerslam the same way he still he gets hella threads made for him on here because people feel care about him one way or another.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Because Rusev is winning at Summerslam. They won't put the US title on Reigns, he will be back in the main events in a few months. So they had him get the win tonight, because they don't want to make him look too weak. So how it shows hes capable of beating Rusev. While at Summerslam they can do the angle were he loses without tapping out after passing out from the pain. In attempt to get the crowd to cheer for Reigns.


I'm so divided on that, I know it'd be best for him to hang with the US Championship, and be best for that title, too. I still want to see him move up again, though. 

I would be all for him going over Rusev, a challenge, and another match. That would not hurt me at all. I thought they did great tonight, they need a few more matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Good Raw.


Don't you mean "this Raw got blew away by this week's Smackdown"


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE's awful booking strikes again, ugh.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Best entrance since Undertaker.


Balor's entrance reminds me too much of Boogeyman's.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So Rusev was busted having a threesome with Steph and Linda McMahon right? Because thats the only explanation I have for why his booked like the dork king ofvthe dweebs every week. This Roman feud has been nothing but Rusev being Reigns bitch every week. 

That match makes no sense, why have Roman beat Rusev just days before the PPV and then act like this shows Reigns can beat him. Wveryone knows Reigns can beat Rusev, hes squashed him like a bug about 20 times this year already. If anyone needef the booking of "see he can beat him" its Rusev. Theres zero reason at all to think Rusev has any shot of winning at Summerslam, its notveven presented like a contest/challenge its just Super Roman squashing someone with ease.

And oh god Balors such a dork.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why would anyone be afraid of a 165 pound Demon


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I get that they are going for the attraction/special deal with this demon Balor vs regular man business: but being honest: don't think beyond the live crowd regular Balor is gonna get too far whereas at least the Demon look catches the eye of casual fans flipping around: so IDK if they could do this through camera tricks during pretapes or something: but some pretaped Blight from *Batman Beyond*-esque stuff leading into Balor wrestling in the ring as the Demon would be some cool stuff.


Fucking loved that show. Such a shame it got canceled after only 3 seasons.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> Why would anyone be afraid of a 165 pound Demon


He's 5'11 195. Where do you get 165 from? Just making it up I assume, just to hate.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

heath/brock the only good part of raw


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> He's 5'11 195. Where do you get 165 from? Just making it up I assume, just to hate.


I guess that's pretty frightening.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I watched the draft one and the one after with the rumble at the beginning. I think the Dolph and Dean match will be good at Summerslam. I think Dean is growing on me I wasn't the biggest fan of him but not watching Smackdown has kinda made me miss him never thought I would say that lol.



Lol neat!

I'm not sure if you saw it yet, but you should check out the Dean Ambrose/Dolph Ziggler opening promo from 2 weeks ago. It was a solid one! Bray Wyatt shows up after that. It's in the 2nd Smackdown episode after the draft. Also, check out the full segment of the AJ Styles/John Cena promo. It's in the same episode. Those bits MIGHT entertain you 

I'm sorry. I'm just excited for Smackdown tomorrow XD


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Reigns/Rusev was really good.

Balor segment was cool.

Jericho is always awesome. Him and Owens are great together.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Soooooooo Bray Wyatt vs Sami Zayn at summerslam ?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Heath Slater was the best part of Raw, let that sink in. Thank God for Smackdown.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

ha and to think i thought they were going to do a last minute swerve by adding Cesaro to the US title match or something fun like that..... my bad


hey how's that brand split looking? this is great right


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Serious question though.
> 
> How the hell is Rusev supposed to win at Summerslam?
> 
> ...


rusevs primary finish is a submission so no kicking out will be required


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Highlights of RAW this week definitely goes to Heath Slater getting in the face of Brock Lesnar. I don't understand how I got excited to see the staredown between the two. Maybe it's helped by the fact that Heath can talk and I have gotten on his side ever since this free agent angle started. I am curious to see how this ends. 

Enjoyed Seth Rollins trying to find the Demon King with Finn Balor finally coming out to confront him in the ring. Nice brawl they had and it was weird when the camera didn't cut into a fan trying to enter the ring. Michael Cole was trying to cover it up saying that Rollins was in a trance. Sure.

Rusev has been awesome lately too. His brawl with Roman in the back looked vicious. Their main event match was good too. Hated the finish unless it means Roman is jobbing on Sunday. Reigns has been good since his return too.

The team of Owens and Jericho has been fun to watch too. Their jokes on Big Enzo and Cas were hilarious. Loved how Owens said the letters "A" and "W" are not in the word soft.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reminds me of when Seth was supposed to have a singles match with Reigns a few years ago. They have a match on Raw and he loses clean as a whistle. No idea how these decisions make any sense, have the heel loss clean days before they have the same match on a PPV :eagle.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir..._uses_fake_noise_during_the_rusevroman_match/

Interesting.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I think Raw went 2 for 3 tonight. What I mean by that is that Raw had three main points of focus- Balor/Rollins, Lesnar/Orton and Reigns/Rusev. All 3 Summerslam matches received heavy hype. I think the Balor/Rollins stuff worked, and Lesnar & Heyman knocked their segment out of the park (with Slater's support). I thought Reigns vs. Rusev (and elements of the opening segment) fell flat.

The biggest problem is that WWE seem one track minded in how they're presenting Reigns. I continue to believe they're giving him a "slap on the wrist" punishment in the grand scheme of things, sure he had his suspension, lost money and is going for the US title, but closing the go-home Raw for Summerslam- the second biggest PPV of the year- and doing so with a clean victory, seems to me that he'll be right back at the top in short order.

Speaking of tracks, I got completely off mine for a second there. Reigns still seems set for the "face of the company" role, and WWE seem to think this role can be filled only through a superhero Hogan/Cena presentation, where they try and gain sympathy in their big matches before heroically overcoming the odds. I think Reigns needs more of a Goldberg/Warrior presentation, a badass asskicker that wows people with intensity and a cool factor. He's not great as a sympathetic figure, even with a crowd that seemed to like him, they got a bit lost with seeing him in peril for close to 20 minutes.

Found it interesting that Rusev basically barked at Steph and she didn't even react, coming from the same woman who scolded Sheamus for "turning his back on her" in a backstage segment the other week. Also interesting that she said she supports all of Foley's decisions, and soon after Mick almost contradicted her in making Rusev vs. Reigns on Raw.

Balor's "Demon King" deal was a big example of Dusty's old phrase, "perception is reality". Had the crowd received it in a different way, if they saw it as lame or hokey, it wouldn't have worked, but they treated Balor like a mega-star in that segment, and it created an incredible atmosphere to build up for the match at Summerslam.

Can't say enough good things about the Slater/Lesnar/Heyman segment. Kinda predictable that someone of Slater's level would take a Brock ass-kicking in lieu of Orton being there, but the way they wove it into Slater's desperate free agent story was actually a bit of inspired writing work. If we're gonna shit on them every time they do something bad, it's only fair we credit them when they get it right. Heyman treated him with the perfect amount of disdain, and Brock was shockingly excellent in his brief mic time, actually seemingly convincingly sympathetic before the "I don't give a shit about your kids" line. (Side note- hilarious to me that someone who says that was a massive babyface to the Raw crowd) Also love that Brock is the one guy allowed to break the rules of appropriate language. Then Heyman went on to deliver an excellent hard sell. I do hope Orton gets a good amount of offence in the match- given Brock's supreme amount of confidence about it all, I'd love to see Orton hit the RKO from all kinds of weird positions, DDP style.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir..._uses_fake_noise_during_the_rusevroman_match/
> 
> Interesting.


That is interesting. I'm not 100% sure it's true, but it wouldn't surprise me. I did notice Rusev's remarks during the show and lol'ed at the anti American heel receiving cheers over the face.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:bryanlol


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Watched the video and it seems to be the kiddos cheering him by the sound of the chant. Had there been men's voices predominantly in the chant I would say it's more likely to be canned. 

Go listen to a rocky chant from his latest appearance and you can definitely tell when men are cheering versus women and children. 

While I'm sure rusev was getting cheers I don't think reigns chants are canned.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765385152612610048
Booker T retweeted this so I guess he agrees with most of us.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I liked the Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Heath Slater segment, the Seth Rollins/Demon King confrontation, the Jeri-KO backstage interview, the Club playing mind games with the New Day with their Doctor Skit, the "brawl" between Cesaro and Sheamus backstage, and Charlotte ambushing Sasha Banks. 

Most of these good bits for me were short though


----------



## Graw (Sep 25, 2015)

Lesnar/Heyman/Slater segment and Jericho/Owens were the only good thing about raw this week, oh and Rollins.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

The opening was horrific. Reigns and Foley were horrendous; you know it's bad when you make Foley look bad on a mic. Rusev seemed his usual decent self.

Jericho and Owens are gold; they're a million miles ahead of enzo & Cass who are beginning to irritate me.

Rollins is goat. Why raw didn't end with that segment is beyond me.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Did I read this right, they hotshot Reigns VS Rusev a week before Summerslam?
Holy shit.

:ha


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lesnar was indeed excellent in his short promo. He went from seemingly having a genuinely sympathetic tone about Heaths kids, to 'I don't give a shit' in the blink of an eye. Was great.

Oh and Rollins was great once again. Still sounds like he's saying Demon Kane tho. Was cool seeing Balor with the demon on Raw, but they should have saved it for SS IMO.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So Rusev crush Reigns backstage and even with that he lost at the end. And why US close the show when you have a first time Universal championship being disputed at the PPV? Oh, yeah, the answers is always Reigns.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

That backstage segment with Jericho & Owens was pure gold!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Soooooooo Bray Wyatt vs Sami Zayn at summerslam ?


How? They are on different brands.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rusev is winning on Sunday after that fucking fiasco?

RIIIIIIIGHT?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Batman said:


> Rusev is winning on Sunday after that fucking fiasco?
> 
> RIIIIIIIGHT?


I sure hope so, if they are once again sacrificing Rusev to push the failure Reigns as a face, what a sad state of affairs :mj2


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

So much filler. 3 hours is just way too long for a the product the WWE tries to put forth. Who asked for a Cesaro vs Sheamus best of 7 for absolutely nothing? All these horribly long and cringeworthy promos and overall just not much worth tuning in for. 

At least SD has managed to create slightly cohesive episodes since the brand split, though the roster is too top heavy for me to care long term for it. This brand split will probably make me only watch the PPVs online and skip the tv content.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I sure hope so, if they are once again sacrificing Rusev to push the failure Reigns as a face, what a sad state of affairs :mj2


I was like 'Not only has Rusev thrown him into a backstage table and threw him against a steel door, he's then threw the fucking kitchen sink at him in their match to then get beat by the proverbial spear'.

Rusev has to win at SS now, surely to fuck. Still, it was beyond daft to do this shit on Raw.

Oh and, we getting 7 more Cesaro/Sheamus matches to go along with the two they just had :lmao I like Cesaro, but he really should be on SD. They just threw two people they have fuck all for together.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

It should be Rusev VS Cesaro Best of 7 for shot at the World title, and Reigns VS Sheamus for the loudest boos.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did love that 'I don't give a shit' line and Lesnar's fucking eyes lol. Was a great, little promo from him with how he switched from seemingly sympathizing with Heath, to then going full on dead fucking serious in a blink.

EDIT: Embedding still has issues.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Screw Best of Seven. Only a Best of 101 can settle this feud. :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd also like to add that Slater was fucking great in that promo too. Never really watch any of his stuff TBH, so i'm not going to suddenly say i have always been a fan or anything, but man he really bought it for that segment with Heyman/Lesnar.

Best part of Raw by a mile.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Slater and Rollins owning the fan were the highlights of the show.

Two of those three things won't even be at Summerslam.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Did the bell ring during the break in the Reigns Rusev match? Or did Reigns win a match that never started?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Even when Reigns is in the midcard he's still main-eventing.

I appreciate the US title being featured and I like both Reigns and Rusev, but this does them no favours. 

They're going to have a carbon-copy of their match at Summerslam but Rusev will cheat to win. 

Utterly pointless.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I wonder how many minutes were between "I don't give a shit about your kids" and "I don't give a shit about your rules, Vince".


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I might be the only one that likes Miz TV XD


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I want Ziggler's suit


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ziggler getting fired up


----------

